# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Vantaan joukkoliikennelinjasto 2015

## kuukanko

HSL:n hallituksessa 16.4.2013 käsitellään esitystä Vantaan joukkoliikennelinjastoksi 2015, joka sisältää sekä bussiliikenteen että kehäradan junaliikenteen. Esityslista

Esityksessä on sovitettu yhteen aiemmin tällä foorumilla käsitellyt Länsi-Vantaan linjastosuunnitelma, Tikkurila-Hakunila -alueen linjastosuunnitelma, Aviapolis-alueen linjastosuunnitelma ja Korso-Koivukylä -alueen linjastosuunnitelma.

----------


## KriZuu

> HSL:n hallituksessa 16.4.2013 käsitellään esitystä Vantaan joukkoliikennelinjastoksi 2015, joka sisältää sekä bussiliikenteen että kehäradan junaliikenteen. Esityslista
> 
> Esityksessä on sovitettu yhteen aiemmin tällä foorumilla käsitellyt Länsi-Vantaan linjastosuunnitelma, Tikkurila-Hakunila -alueen linjastosuunnitelma, Aviapolis-alueen linjastosuunnitelma ja Korso-Koivukylä -alueen linjastosuunnitelma.


Mielenkiintoisia linjanumeroita tulossa. h45:sta tulisi seutulinja?

----------


## joboo

> h45:sta tulisi seutulinja?


Kyllä jos se olisi ajamassa Honkasuon kautta Myyrmäen asemalle. Samalla numero muuttuisi 37 ja tulisi apulinja 37B kuten mainitaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> HSL:n hallituksessa 16.4.2013 käsitellään esitystä Vantaan joukkoliikennelinjastoksi 2015, joka sisältää sekä bussiliikenteen että kehäradan junaliikenteen. Esityslista


Esitys näyttää varsin hyvältä ja perustellulta. Kehäradan liikennöinnin osalta kannatan vaihtoehtoa 1, on selkeämpää kun Kehäradan junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla. Eikä se matka-aika kolmen aseman ohittamisesta kovinkaan merkittävästi lyhene. Myös linjanumerouudistus on askel kohti parempaa joukkoliikennettä, vaikka alkuvaiheessa on varmasti monet, niin kuljettajat kuin matkustajatkin, sekaisin uusien linjojen ja niiden tunnusten kanssa.

Mikäköhän tulee olemaan linjan 577 kohtalo, sitä kun ei esityksessä mainittu? Korvanneeko linja 611 sen Tikkurilan ja Siltamäen välillä, jolloin 577:n vuorot siirrettäisiin takaisin linjalle h77A.

HSL:n hallituksen 16.4.2013 kokouksessa käsitellään myös esitystä Vantaan palvelulinjasuunnitelmaksi.

----------


## zige94

> Esitys näyttää varsin hyvältä ja perustellulta. Kehäradan liikennöinnin osalta kannatan vaihtoehtoa 1, on selkeämpää kun Kehäradan junat pysähtyvät kaikilla asemilla. Eikä se matka-aika kolmen aseman ohittamisesta kovinkaan merkittävästi lyhene.


Itse ihmettelen kovasti tätä. Joonas on ihan oikeassa, matka-aika ei lyhene merkittävästi jos mainitut asemat ohitettaisiin. Yhden aseman ohituksessa säästetään n. 1,5minuutti (verrataan nyt K-junan aikataulua N-junaan), eli kokonaisuudessaan Helsinki - Tikkurila - Lentoasema n. 3minuuttia. Mietityttää tuo laskelma että 10minuuttia säästyisi kokonaiskierrosajoissa. Sitä säästöä ei kyllä pelkästään Käpylän, Tapanilan ja Ilmalan ohituksella tehdä, ja tietääkseni kaupunkiradan nopeuksiakaan ei olla nostamassa.

Onko kuukangolla tarkempaa tietoa jakoon, millä tuo 10minuutin ja kahden rungon säästö on laskettu?

Lisätään vielä että luin pikkuisen vielä tarkemmin tuota ja ilmeisesti vaihtoehto2:n nopeus kierrosaika on laskettu Sm5-junien tehoilla jota pidetään suurena ja tällä tavoin säästettäisiin aikaa. Tosiasiassa tilanne on eri, sillä Sm5:t pysyy juuri ja juuri samoissa aikatauluissa kuin Sm1/2-junat pääradalla, paitsi jos kuljettajat eivät käytä täyttä mahdollisinta tehoa jolla on mahdollista ajaa ilman että ihmiset lentävät kumoon.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Itse ihmettelen kovasti tätä. Joonas on ihan oikeassa, matka-aika ei lyhene merkittävästi jos mainitut asemat ohitettaisiin. Yhden aseman ohituksessa säästetään n. 1,5minuutti (verrataan nyt K-junan aikataulua N-junaan), eli kokonaisuudessaan Helsinki - Tikkurila - Lentoasema n. 3minuuttia. Mietityttää tuo laskelma että 10minuuttia säästyisi kokonaiskierrosajoissa. Sitä säästöä ei kyllä pelkästään Käpylän, Tapanilan ja Ilmalan ohituksella tehdä, ja tietääkseni kaupunkiradan nopeuksiakaan ei olla nostamassa.


Pelkästään aikatauluja vertaamalla sitä ei tietysti välttämättä näe, sillä K-juna kuitenkin kulkee käytännössä ruuhkaisempaan aikaan kuin N-juna, jolloin aikatauluissa on voitu varautua myös hitaampiin pysäkkiaikoihin. Veikkaukseni on silti, että todellisuudessa säästö jää niin mitättömäksi, ettei (joidenkin) matkaa kannata mokoman takia vaihdolla hankaloittaa.




> Onko kuukangolla tarkempaa tietoa jakoon, millä tuo 10minuutin ja kahden rungon säästö on laskettu?
> 
> Lisätään vielä että luin pikkuisen vielä tarkemmin tuota ja ilmeisesti vaihtoehto2:n nopeus kierrosaika on laskettu Sm5-junien tehoilla jota pidetään suurena ja tällä tavoin säästettäisiin aikaa. Tosiasiassa tilanne on eri, sillä Sm5:t pysyy juuri ja juuri samoissa aikatauluissa kuin Sm1/2-junat pääradalla, paitsi jos kuljettajat eivät käytä täyttä mahdollisinta tehoa jolla on mahdollista ajaa ilman että ihmiset lentävät kumoon.


No, nykyään ei toisaalta liene vielä tarvettakaan ajaa nopeammin, kun aikaulut on vielä vanhemman kaluston mukaan suunniteltu. Mitäpä turhaan kuluttamaan ylimääräistä energiaa turhiin kiihdytyksiin. Pelkään silti, että jos vaihtoehto 2:n mukaan mennään, huomataan kuitenkin jossain vaiheessa, ettei 130 minuutin kierrosaika piisaakaan, ja sitten joko muutetaan tuliterää systeemiä tai maksetaan turhaan ylimääräistä.

(Muuten, numeron jälkeen ennen mittayksikköä kuuluu välilyönti (eli "1,5 minuuttia", "n. 3 minuuttia", "10 minuuttia" jne), samoin välilyönti tulee myös ennen numeroa kun kyseessä on sanaliitto ("vaihtoehto 2:n"). Helpottaa hiukan lukemista.)

----------


## Max

> Sitä säästöä ei kyllä pelkästään Käpylän, Tapanilan ja Ilmalan ohituksella tehdä, ja tietääkseni kaupunkiradan nopeuksiakaan ei olla nostamassa.


Lisäksihän tuossa puhuttiin, että pääradalle jäävät junat mahdollisesti ohittaisivat Hiekkaharjun. Varian opiskelijat riemastuvat, heitä kun näkyy aina juoksevan suuret joukot kyseiselle asemalle pohjoista kohti lähteville junille... Jatkossa siis Tikkurilassa vaihtaen Korsoon?

----------


## LateZ

Eräitä ongelmakohtia:

Tikkurilan yhteys Laaksotieltä Ruskeasannalta poistuu, kävelymatkat pitkiä bussille, Leinelään ei yhteyttä. Poistuvan osuuden pysäkit ovat suosittuja 63N-reitin pysäkkeihin verrattuna. Sinänsä pidän linjojen  63N ja 77 yhdistämistä fiksuna, Kylmäojalla menee jo vähän liikaakin busseja. Vain M-P harvakseltaan ajava linjan 612 seuraaja ei oikein mielestäni riitä korvaamaan linjan 63 poistumista. Lisäksi Kivikkotien alkupää Kylmäojalla ei sovellu vilkkaan linja-autoliikenteen reitiksi. Kapea ja mutkainen, kapeikon päästä ei näe, onko vastaantulijaa eikä edes henkilöautoa mahdu kohtaamaan bussilla. Olen itse välttänyt koko pätkää viime aikoina kun aina joku joutuu peruuttamaan. Menihän siitä linja ennen, mutta silloin tie ei ollut läpimenevä eikä kohtauksia tullut niin usein.

Linjojen katkominen Peijakseen on myös erikoinen ratkaisu, Koivukylän sisäistä pienkalustolinjaa Peijas-Leinelä en usko paljon käytettävän. Jos sen sijaan Keravalta tuleva linja ajaisi Leinelään, kehärataa Myyrmäen suuntaan pyrkivät matkustaisivat varmaan Vallinojan-Korson suunnalta suoraan Leinelään. Korson seudulta ei kai Kehäradalle suunnitelmissa vie kuin nykyisen v72 seuraaja vähän kiertotietä. Sydäntiellä Peijaksen takana käytetään busseja aika paljon, nykyisellään tarjonta on ollut aika runsasta ja etenkin Koivukylään ja Korsoon matkustetaan ilman aikataulua päiväsaikaan. Jos 623 jää ainoaksi Peijaksen kiertäväksi bussiksi, heikkenevät yhteydet kyllä tuntuvasti.

Linjan 731 kanssa soutaminen ja huopaaminen jaksaa huvittaa. Ensin kaikki lähdöt perusreitille moottoritielle, sitten uusia N-vuoroja vanhaa tietä, N-reitistä perusreitti ja nyt tuotaisiin kaikki vuorot takaisin moottoritielle. Nikinmäessä ja Jokivarressa ei jatkossa kulje kokopäiväisiä seutulinjoja ja linja 731 tarjoaa nykyisellään kohtuulliset yhteydet Helsinkiin. Etelämpänäkin vanhalla Lahdentiellä on nähdäkseni bussin käyttö lisääntynyt, kun linjan 733 sijaan nykyään on runsas tarjonta linjoin 730 ja 731. Kannattaako tätä (ja yhteyksiä Lahdentieltä Mikkolaan) purkaa kyseenalaisin hyödyin?

Linjan 62 reittimuutos tuntuu myös ihmeelliseltä, nopeutta haetaan, muttei sitä saavuteta. Ajoaika Tikkurilan aseman pohjoispuolelle Jokiniementien kautta on jotakuinkin sama kuin Tikkurilantietä. Todellinen 5 min ajansäästö tulee reittimuutoksesta radan länsipuolella. Tähän ei vaikuta itäpuolen reitti. Satomäestä ja Maarinkunnaan pysäkiltä on paljon matkustusta myös Mellunmäen suuntaan. Ei kai vaan jonkun jatkuva valitus Urheilutien linja-autoliikenteestä ole vaikuttanut näihin päätöksiin. Tie on ihan normaali tie, bussilla siitä pääsee ongelmitta.

----------


## Max

> Mielenkiintoisia linjanumeroita tulossa. h45:sta tulisi seutulinja?


Sen numeron muuttaminen 37:ksi on tosiaan ihan loogista, kun linja kerran kulkee Vihdintien suuntaan. Vai onko Malminkartanossa postinumero 00450?

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tarjoan kahvit ja konjakit jollekin, joka keksii olennaisen parannuksen Etelä-Päiväkummun dösäyhteyksiin. Nythän tilanne on se, että esimerkiksi viikonloppuisin Etelä-Päiväkummusta pääsee pois .10 ja .13 lähtevillä vuoroilla. Takaisin Etelä-Päiväkumpuun pääsee Koivukylästä n. .40 yli tasatunnin ja Snadista .10.

Itse olen ideoinut sellaista, että auttaisiko Etelä-Päiväkummun yhteyksiä se, että 77:sta väsättäisi ympyrälinja, joka ajaisi Peijaksentietä takaisin Kylmäojan suuntaan? Tai jos 973:n luppoajalle (saapuu E-Päiväkumpuun viikonloppuisin n. .45 ja lähtee .13) lisättäisi yksi edestakainen reissu Päiväkummusta Koivukylän asemalle ja takaisin? Ei vaatisi yhtä ainutta lisäautoa, joskin kuskien duunivuorot saattaisivat lepoaikojen vuoksi mennä uusiksi. Tämä kuitenkin petraisi Etelä-Päiväkummun joukkoliikennesörviisiä merkittävästi.

----------


## joboo

> Sen numeron muuttaminen 37:ksi on tosiaan ihan loogista, kun linja kerran kulkee Vihdintien suuntaan. Vai onko Malminkartanossa postinumero 00450?


Malminkartanossa ei tietääkseni ole 00450 postinumero, vaan 00410. Jos oikein muistan niin 00450 löytyy kannelmäessä?

----------


## ess

> Malminkartanossa ei tietääkseni ole 00450 postinumero, vaan 00410. Jos oikein muistan niin 00450 löytyy kannelmäessä?


Kannelmäki on 00420. 

Itsekään en löytänyt numerolle 00450 mitään muuta viittausta kuin tämän nettisivun:

http://www.hsy.fi/jatehuolto/jatteid...t/default.aspx

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tämä tietysti saattaa jotain kertoa postinumeron olemassaolosta...

--

----------


## KriZuu

Vähän offtopicia, mutta otan kantaa edellisiin viesteihin.

Jos Helsingin linjojen 40-45 numerointi pitäisi laittaa uusiksi postinumeroiden mukaisesti, niin minun ehdotukseni olisi tämä:

40 -> 44 (00440 - Lassilan alue, johon sisältyy myös Pohjois-Haagan asema)
41 -> 40 (00400 - Pohjois-Haagan alue, linjan reitin varrella)
42 -> 42
43 -> 43
45 -> 41 (00410 - Malminkartanon alue)

Uuden seutulinjan 37 saisi jättää omaan arvoonsa ilman minkäänlaisia lisätunnuksia tai sitten siitä tulisi seutulinja 41 ja Malminkartanoon menevä Helsingin sisäinen linja olisi 41B.

----------


## hana

> Tarjoan kahvit ja konjakit jollekin, joka keksii olennaisen parannuksen Etelä-Päiväkummun dösäyhteyksiin. Nythän tilanne on se, että esimerkiksi viikonloppuisin Etelä-Päiväkummusta pääsee pois .10 ja .13 lähtevillä vuoroilla. Takaisin Etelä-Päiväkumpuun pääsee Koivukylästä n. .40 yli tasatunnin ja Snadista .10.
> 
> Itse olen ideoinut sellaista, että auttaisiko Etelä-Päiväkummun yhteyksiä se, että 77:sta väsättäisi ympyrälinja, joka ajaisi Peijaksentietä takaisin Kylmäojan suuntaan? Tai jos 973:n luppoajalle (saapuu E-Päiväkumpuun viikonloppuisin n. .45 ja lähtee .13) lisättäisi yksi edestakainen reissu Päiväkummusta Koivukylän asemalle ja takaisin? Ei vaatisi yhtä ainutta lisäautoa, joskin kuskien duunivuorot saattaisivat lepoaikojen vuoksi mennä uusiksi. Tämä kuitenkin petraisi Etelä-Päiväkummun joukkoliikennesörviisiä merkittävästi.


Mitäs jos V72 ajaisi lenkin Laurintie-Päiväkummuntie-Peijaksentie?

----------


## Tonxhu

> Mitäs jos V72 ajaisi lenkin Laurintie-Päiväkummuntie-Peijaksentie?


Rekolantie jäisi ajamatta, ja v72 on ainut sitä pitkin Tikkurilaan ja Koivukylään menevä linja. Laurintiellä olisi siis 3 linjaa (v71, v72, v73) Tikkurilaan ja Korsoon, kun taas Rekolantiellä vain linja v54, mikä ei kyllä mene Koivukylän keskustan kautta saatikka Tikkurilaan.
Ennemmin vaikka v73 kiertämään Koivukylän Puistotien, ja Peijaksentien kautta. 

Oma ehdotukseni on tuoda linja v76 takaisin seuraavanlaisena: http://goo.gl/maps/4xvpm

----------


## hana

> Rekolantie jäisi ajamatta, ja v72 on ainut sitä pitkin Tikkurilaan ja Koivukylään menevä linja. Laurintiellä olisi siis 3 linjaa (v71, v72, v73) Tikkurilaan ja Korsoon, kun taas Rekolantiellä vain linja v54, mikä ei kyllä mene Koivukylän keskustan kautta saatikka Tikkurilaan.
> Ennemmin vaikka v73 kiertämään Koivukylän Puistotien, ja Peijaksentien kautta. 
> 
> Oma ehdotukseni on tuoda linja v76 takaisin seuraavanlaisena: http://goo.gl/maps/4xvpm


Eihän siitä Rekolantieltä kovin pitkä pätkä jäisi ajamatta, ainoastaan Laurintien ja Peijaksentien välinen osuus.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Haluaisin vielä nostaa esiin tuon ehdotuksen linjan 973 edestakaisesta liikenteestä Etelä-Päiväkummun ja Koivukylän aseman välillä: nostaisiko se kustannuksia? Tarvittaisiko lisää kuskeja?

----------


## Prompter

> Haluaisin vielä nostaa esiin tuon ehdotuksen linjan 973 edestakaisesta liikenteestä Etelä-Päiväkummun ja Koivukylän aseman välillä: nostaisiko se kustannuksia? Tarvittaisiko lisää kuskeja?


Teoriassahan se ehtisi kierroksen heittämään ennen lähtöä kokopitkälle seutumatkalle. Vuorovälikin tällä pätkällä pysyisi lähes tasaisena 30 minuuttina, jos lähtöaika olisi vaikka minuutilla 45. Kuskien työvuorolistat tosin saattaisivat joutua remppaan, koska Päiväkummun päässä olisi vähemmän taukoa.

Jos pakettiin lisättäisiin linjalle 1 auto, voitaisiin perustaa 30 minuutin vuorovälein kulkeva apulinja 973B reittinään (Peijas) - Koivukylän as. - Päiväkumpu.

----------


## Karosa

> Jos pakettiin lisättäisiin linjalle 1 auto, voitaisiin perustaa 30 minuutin vuorovälein kulkeva apulinja 973B reittinään (Peijas) - Koivukylän as. - Päiväkumpu.


Ja tämän voisi laittaa vaikka kulkemaan vähän sen jälkeen, vaikkapa 10 min. siitä kun 973 on ohittanut Peijaksen, jolloin 973:sesta olisi helppo vaihtaa 973B:hen.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Miksihän tuon 510:n linjanumero pitää sitten mennä ja muuttaa? Tuo Kaivoksela-Leppävaara-linja ilmeisesti korvaa ainakin osan e23V:n vuoroista kun kerta Painiityn kautta laitettu kulkemaan. Tämä Linnaisten kutsutaksi on taas näitä, että olisi halvempi maksaa niille asiakkaiden ihan kunnon taksi kun ylläpitää tuota systeemiä, onhan se toki huomattavasti halvempi kun ajattaa tunnin välein tyhjää bussia linnaisissa, mutta eikö olisi ollut parempi vain lakkauttaa koko linja ja heittää vaikka 530:lle jotkut K-vuorot poikkeamaan Linnaisissa. Matka-aika kun ei pahemmin pitenisi ja sillä linjalla kun muutenkin kulkee kuitenkin ihmisiä. Samoin tämä ajatus 500-sarja = poikittaislinjoja nyt niin sanotusti hieman ontuu kun isketään v88:n linjanumeroksi 588 joka ei ole todellakaan minkään sortin poikittaislinja. Kaiken kaikkiaan ensivilkaisuna sekava linjanumeromuutoksineen, mutta ehkä tuo tuosta selkiintyy  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Miksihän tuon 510:n linjanumero pitää sitten mennä ja muuttaa?


Siinä noudatettaneen sitä täälläkin raportoitua ajatusta, että nollaan päättyvät numerot varataan runkolinjoille.

----------


## Max

Minusta kyllä on ihmisten kiusaamista katkaista linja 561 (nykyinen 519) Aviapoliksen asemalle, että lentomatkustajat ja lentokentän työntekijät saadaan kehäradan junaan yhdeksi asemanväliksi. Samaa voisi pienemmässä mittakaavassa sanoa myös linjoista 562 ja 415.

----------


## zige94

> Minusta kyllä on ihmisten kiusaamista katkaista linja 561 (nykyinen 519) Aviapoliksen asemalle, että lentomatkustajat ja lentokentän työntekijät saadaan kehäradan junaan yhdeksi asemanväliksi. Samaa voisi pienemmässä mittakaavassa sanoa myös linjoista 562 ja 415.


Vuoroväli 10-15minuuttia.. Samassa ajassa bussi ajaisi jo Lentoasemalle ja ehkä takaisinkin. Tietysti yritetään vaihdot synkata vaihdot, mutta milloin se oikeasti kunnolla onnistuisi?

----------


## Karosa

> Tietysti yritetään vaihdot synkata vaihdot, mutta milloin se oikeasti kunnolla onnistuisi?


Sanoisin, ettei onnistu ainakaan talvisin.

----------


## Miska

> Minusta kyllä on ihmisten kiusaamista katkaista linja 561 (nykyinen 519) Aviapoliksen asemalle, että lentomatkustajat ja lentokentän työntekijät saadaan kehäradan junaan yhdeksi asemanväliksi. Samaa voisi pienemmässä mittakaavassa sanoa myös linjoista 562 ja 415.


Aika lailla tyhjilläänhän nuo linjat nykyäänkin kulkevat tulevan Aviapoliksen aseman ja lentoaseman välillä. Sitä paitsi esimerkiksi Mellunmäestä tai Itäkeskuksesta tullessa pääsee huomattavasti nopeammin lentokentälle vaihtamalla junaan Malmilla tai Tikkurilassa. Tarvetta vaihtaa Aviapoliksessa ei siten todellisuudessa kovin suuressa mittakaavassa ole. Max:n mainitsemien linjojen jatkaminen terminaaleille asti maksaisi karkeasti yhden kokopäivävuoron per linja eli noin miljoonan vuodessa.

----------


## ipeniemela

Seutulinja 532 olisi viimeistään kehäradan liikenteen alkamisen myötä syytä tuoda takaisin, sillä kyseisellä linjalla pääsi Kalajärvi-Niipperi-alueelta hyvin jouhevasti Martsariin ja takaisin. Liian vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksihan tuo lie lakkautettiin, mutta luulisi kehäradan myötä tämänkin asian muuttuvan..

----------


## Miska

> Seutulinja 532 olisi viimeistään kehäradan liikenteen alkamisen myötä syytä tuoda takaisin, sillä kyseisellä linjalla pääsi Kalajärvi-Niipperi-alueelta hyvin jouhevasti Martsariin ja takaisin. Liian vähäisten matkustajamäärien vuoksihan tuo lie lakkautettiin, mutta luulisi kehäradan myötä tämänkin asian muuttuvan..


Kalajärveltä ja Niipperistä Martinlaaksoon pääsee linjalla 436, joka jatkaa Martsarista vielä Hämeenlinnanväylää Elielinaukiolle. Tämä linjan korvaa nykyisen 324:n.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Kalajärveltä ja Niipperistä Martinlaaksoon pääsee linjalla 436, joka jatkaa Martsarista vielä Hämeenlinnanväylää Elielinaukiolle. Tämä linjan korvaa nykyisen 324:n.


Ohops, en huomannutkaan tuota. Tahtoo siis sanoa sitä, että Vihdintien kautta menee jatkossa enää 345. No väliä hällä, kun olen Otaniemessä töissä.  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

Huomasin juuri että kun 37 ajaa Myyrmäkeen ja 37B Malminkartanoon niin tämä 37B ei aja Malminkartanon aseman kautta. Elikkä "Malminkartanossa laskee palvelun taso"

----------


## hana

Ensi viikon tiistaina HSL:n kokouksen esityslistalla on Vantaan linjaston tuorein esitys syksystä 2015 alkaen. Aika paljon tuntuu visiot muuttuvan lyhyenkin ajan sisällä, toki asiaan vaikuttaa Vantaan kanta siitä, että kustannustaso ei saa bussiliikenteessä nousta nykyisestä tasosta. Ihan mielenkiintoisia suunnitelmia, yllättävää oli ehkä se, että jonkin verran tulee ns. ruuhkaversioita ja muutamia linjoja päätetään Hakaniemeen Rautatientorin sijasta. Peijakseenkin näkyi päättyvän ainakin kolme eri linjaa eli ollaankohan sinne rakentamassa uusia pysäkkijärjestelyjä. Aviapoliksen asemasta tulee uutena asemana myös keskeinen paikka. Yhden hyvän idean voisin heittää nykyisen 633:n reitiksi. Käsittääkseni jossain vaiheessa Jusslassa Pakkasraitin kautta pitäisi päästä Ilolaan kun nykyinen hiekkatie pätkä rakennetaan valmiiksi. Tällöin 633 voisi ajaa siitä Ilolaan ja yhdistää Kylmäojan seutulinjat samaan, jolloin alueelle saataisiin myös viikonloppu liikenne ilman kustannusten nousua. Stockmannin uusi logistiikkakeskus valmistuu Jusslaan vuonna 2016. Jusslan aluehan kuuluu Tuusulaan, mutta suurimman osan alueen joukkoliikenteestä hoitaa HSL:n linja 633.

----------


## tislauskolonni

Luonnoksen esittely: http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...014359-3-7.PDF

(s. 18)Jos 412 toteutetaan luonnoksen mukaisesti niin se tulee muuten olemaan yksi HSL-alueen lyhyimpiä linjoja reitillään Kaivoksela-Myyrmäki. Viikonloppuna tuolla tynkälinjalla on vielä kaiken huipuksi 60 minuutin vuoroväli.

(s. 28)Tuo 737K kyllä mutkittelee harvinaisen paljon reitillään, kun se lähtee Pohjois-Nikinmäestä ja kiertää Nikinmäessä lenkin ja ajaa siitä Jokivarren sekä Mikkolan kautta Korsoon. Tuo linja on koululaisten käyttöön suunniteltu linja, mutta siltikin...

Sivulla 32 on esitettynä linjalle 518 uusi reitti,joka kulkee Koskelantieltä Mäkelänkadulle ja sieltä mitä ilmeisemmin Kumpulantietä pitkin Itä-Pasilaan, josta se jatkuu Länsi-Pasilan kautta Ilmalaan. Aivan reitin loppuosa on kummallinen. Meneekö tuo reitti Hakamäentien kautta Hartwall Arenan luo? Siltä se ainakin kartan mukaan näyttää. Mihinköhän kohtaan päätepysäkki tuolla tarkkaan ottaen tulee? Voisiko se olla Hakamäentien varrella Hartwall Arenan kohdalla?

----------


## Miska

> Luonnoksen esittely: http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl...014359-3-7.PDF
> 
> (s. 18)Jos 412 toteutetaan luonnoksen mukaisesti niin se tulee muuten olemaan yksi HSL-alueen lyhyimpiä linjoja reitillään Kaivoksela-Myyrmäki. Viikonloppuna tuolla tynkälinjalla on vielä kaiken huipuksi 60 minuutin vuoroväli.


Linjan 412 on tarkoitus kuulua samaan pakettiin Myyrmäkeen päättyvien linjojen 311, 572 ja 574 kanssa. Linjaa 412 ajetaan siten noiden muiden autoilla, kun autokiertoihin jää kuitenkin aina johonkin kohtaan reilusti löysää Myyrmäkeen. Edestakainen Kaivokselan käynti vie noin 10 - 12 minuuttia. Ruuhka-aikaan linjaa 412 on tarkoitus ajaa Myyrmäen palvelulinjan pikkubussilla, joka ehtii ajaa linjaa 20 minuutin vuorovälillä. Matkustajamäärien puolesta tuosta linjasta 412 ei odotetakaan mitään menestystä, kun suurin osa Kaivokselasta on kävelyetäisyydellä runkolinjan 560 pysäkistä. Tuolla tavalla saadaan kuitenkin järjestettyä Kaivokselan pohjoisosaan edullisesti peruspalvelutasoinen joukkolliikenneyhteys. 




> (s. 28)Tuo 737K kyllä mutkittelee harvinaisen paljon reitillään, kun se lähtee Pohjois-Nikinmäestä ja kiertää Nikinmäessä lenkin ja ajaa siitä Jokivarren sekä Mikkolan kautta Korsoon. Tuo linja on koululaisten käyttöön suunniteltu linja, mutta siltikin...


Linja 737(K) korvaa nykyisen koululaislinjan 75K/M, siksi reittikin on lähes sama. Linja tarjoaa yhteyden Pohjois-Nikinmäestä Nikinmäen kouluun sekä Nikinmäestä Jokivarren ja Mikkolan kouluihin. Linja palvelee samalla myös yhteyksiä Korson itäpuollisilta alueilta Korson keskustassa sijaitseviin kouluihin. Pohjois-Nikinmäestä pääsee Korson asemalle 10 minuutissa linjalla 739. Tuon linjan 737 ei ole tarkoituskaan olla Pohjois-Nikinmäen pääasiallinen liityntäyhteys. 




> Sivulla 32 on esitettynä linjalle 518 uusi reitti,joka kulkee Koskelantieltä Mäkelänkadulle ja sieltä mitä ilmeisemmin Kumpulantietä pitkin Itä-Pasilaan, josta se jatkuu Länsi-Pasilan kautta Ilmalaan. Aivan reitin loppuosa on kummallinen. Meneekö tuo reitti Hakamäentien kautta Hartwall Arenan luo? Siltä se ainakin kartan mukaan näyttää. Mihinköhän kohtaan päätepysäkki tuolla tarkkaan ottaen tulee? Voisiko se olla Hakamäentien varrella Hartwall Arenan kohdalla?


Vanhaa linjan 59 Ilmalantorin päätepysäkkiä ei enää ole, joten sinne linjaa 518 ei voida päättää. Toisaalta kun linjaa ajetaan vain ruuhkasuuntaan, ei kääntöpaikkaa edes tarvita. 1-suunnassa linjan lähtöpysäkkinä voi toimia Hakamäentiellä Veturitien tai Ilmalan seisakkeen pysäkki. Kumpikin pysäkki on kahden bussin pituinen eikä niitä käyttäisi linjan 518 lisäksi kuin linja 57. Lisäksi siirtoajot Kuninkaanmäestä tai varikolta Ilmalaan ajetaan joka tapauksessa Koskelantietä ja Hakamäentietä, jolloin lähtöpysäkille pääsee kiertelemättä. 2-suunnassa viimeinen pysäkki voi samoin olla Ilmalan seisakkeen tai Veturitien pysäkki.

----------


## hana

Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää, että kuinka paljon Vantaan kaupungin suunnalta tulleet toiveet on otettu huomioon, koska linjastosuunnitelma on aika erilainen kuin aikaisemmat jos en täysin väärin muista. Aika monesta linjasta on havaittavissa samankaltaisuus nykyisiin linjoihin verrattuna, vaikka eihän se sinällään suoraan tarkoita, että se olisi huono asia. Kysymykseni onkin, kuinka paljon HSL:n suunnittelijoiden pitää huomioida kaupungin toiveet, taloudelliset jne.?

----------


## LateZ

Tämä suunnitelma näyttää varsin hyvältä joihinkin edellisiin verrattuna.

611 poistuminen Jumbolta on siinä mielessä ikävää, että lopultakin sekä 611:n että 612:n reitit on saatu järkeviksi. Siltamäen kautta ajaminen on ihan hyvä juttu sekin. Linjan aikataulua ei pitäisi sitoa liian tiukasti 70V:n aikatauluun, niinä aikoina, kun Suutarilasta ajaa 70, voisi tuo 611 ajaa edes kerran tunnissa, kuten Vantaan seutulinjalle on tyypillistä. Varmaan sunnuntaisinkin olisi varsin hyvin matkustajia tuollaisellakin linjalla.

731 saisi pysyä vanhalla tiellä. Kolohongan työpaikka-alueilta on muuten aika huonot yhteydet sekä Helsinkiin että Korsoon. Jokivarressa ja Nikinmäessä linja on tarpeen, etenkin, kun 742 lakkaa. On edes yksi kunnollinen linja kävelymatkan päässä. Sipoon bussien liikenne on kai heikkenemässä, kun on tarkoitus kehittää yhteyksiä Nikkilästä Keravalle. Parhaat yhteydet tulisivat toki, kun sekä K- että moottoritien Sipoon vuoroja kulkisi paljon, sitten saisi 731 vaikka mennäkin motaria. Tai jos siinä rinnalla kulkisi kokopäiväinen 738. 

Leinelän yhteydet ovat hyvät, asemalla bussit vaan menevät kukin vähän mitä katua ja miltä puolen katua sattuu. Paras pysäkki on sillalla. 574, 623, 625 saisivat kaikki ajaa siihen sillalle samaa reittiä Koivukylän asemalta muodostaen näin jonkun sortin runkolinjan. 625:lle pitäisi siis kehittää kääntöpaikka radan eteläpuolelle. Jotta tästä reitistä muodostuisi riittävän tiehästi liikennöity, pitäisi unohtaa 623B ja ajaa kaikki vuorot Peijakseen. 736 pitäisi ajaa Malminiityn läpi Koivukyläntielle, jotta se kulkisi samalta pysäkiltä 631:n kanssa Leinelän asemalla. 624 voisi sitten ajaa jopa Haapatietä tarjoten taas vähän toisenlaisia yhteyksiä. Sillan pysäkille Leinelän asemalla se kun ei taivu millään. 

624 20 min vuoroväleineen arveluttaa, koska kehärataa eivät lapset ala kouluun kulkea. Nyt tuon reitti näyttää hyvältä. Kai on selvää, että Kylmäojan kääntöpaikalle tarvitaan kuitenkin suora tie Tuusulantieltä, nykytiestöä ei voi alkaa bussi kulkea. Eikö Ruskeasannalla tosiaan tarvita bussia Tikkurilaan, tähän asti aina linjoja järjesteltäessä sinne on joku viritetty? 

Seutulinjojen katkomista Hakaniemeen karsastan, samoin eräiden linjojen päättyminen Aviapolisiin eli melkein lentokentälle tuntuu vähän matkustajien kiusaamiselta. Vähän vaikea noita perusteita on ymmärtää - 623 Hakaniemeen ja saadaan sitten tilaa ajaa Nikkilästä Rautatientorille. Eikö Nikkilästä tuleva linja voisi ihan hyvin päättyä vaikka Kalasatamaan siinä missä mikä vain muukin linja?

----------


## Miccoz

> Tämä suunnitelma näyttää varsin hyvältä joihinkin edellisiin verrattuna.
> 
> 624 20 min vuoroväleineen arveluttaa, koska kehärataa eivät lapset ala kouluun kulkea. Nyt tuon reitti näyttää hyvältä. Kai on selvää, että Kylmäojan kääntöpaikalle tarvitaan kuitenkin suora tie Tuusulantieltä, nykytiestöä ei voi alkaa bussi kulkea. Eikö Ruskeasannalla tosiaan tarvita bussia Tikkurilaan, tähän asti aina linjoja järjesteltäessä sinne on joku viritetty? 
> 
> Seutulinjojen katkomista Hakaniemeen karsastan, samoin eräiden linjojen päättyminen Aviapolisiin eli melkein lentokentälle tuntuu vähän matkustajien kiusaamiselta. Vähän vaikea noita perusteita on ymmärtää - 623 Hakaniemeen ja saadaan sitten tilaa ajaa Nikkilästä Rautatientorille. Eikö Nikkilästä tuleva linja voisi ihan hyvin päättyä vaikka Kalasatamaan siinä missä mikä vain muukin linja?


Tuota Ruskeasannan tilannetta ihmettelin itsekin. Sinne jäisi vain seutulinjat, eiköhän 624 reittiä vielä muuteta siten, että joka toinen vuoro käy koukkaamassa tuota kautta, vrt. nykyinen 63/63N.
Hakaniemi sinänsä on ihan ok paikka, jos päättäri saataisiin johonkin lähelle metroaseman sisäänkäyntiä. Toisaalta tällä yritetään varmasti myös ajaa ihmisiä junan käyttäjiksi.
Oletan että Kalasatamaa ei aleta vielä käyttämään Lahdentien linjojen päättärinä, koska siellä on rakennustyöt sen verran kesken. Tosin nythän siellä olisi vielä tilaa tehdä myös järkevä pääteasema jossa yhdistyisi metro, ratikka (kun vain älyäisivät sen sinne linjata) ja bussit.

----------


## Max

> 624 20 min vuoroväleineen arveluttaa, koska kehärataa eivät lapset ala kouluun kulkea. Nyt tuon reitti näyttää hyvältä. Kai on selvää, että Kylmäojan kääntöpaikalle tarvitaan kuitenkin suora tie Tuusulantieltä, nykytiestöä ei voi alkaa bussi kulkea. Eikö Ruskeasannalla tosiaan tarvita bussia Tikkurilaan, tähän asti aina linjoja järjesteltäessä sinne on joku viritetty?


Eikös sen päätepysäkki ole nimenomaan Tikkurilassa?

Malminiityn näkökulmasta uudet yhteytemme näyttäisivät siis tältä:

574 Jumboon ja edelleen Myyrmäkeen 30-60 min välein
619 Tikkurilaan, Hiekkaharjuun ja Simonsiltaan 20-30 min välein
623 Hakaniemeen ja Leinelään 60 min välein
631 Tikkurilaan, Leinelään ja Korson kautta Kulomäkeen 20-30 min välein
735 Tikkurilaan, Hiekkaharjuun, Leinelään ja laajalla kaarella Korson kautta Vierumäkeen 30-60 min välein

619 ja 735 ajavat yhteistä osuutta Malminiitystä Tikkurilaan mutta vuoroväleistä jo näkee, että välit ovat mitä sattuu. Ei sinänsä muutosta nykytilaan.

Pysäkkirumba säilyy samanlaisena kuin nytkin eli aina on katsottava aikataulusta, miltä pysäkiltä seuraava bussi lähtee. Ja jos arvaa väärin niin yleensä ei ehdi toiselle pysäkille ennen kuin sieltäkin jo bussi lähtee (n. 500 m etäisyydet).

----------


## Miccoz

> Eikös sen päätepysäkki ole nimenomaan Tikkurilassa?


On, mutta Simonkyläntieltä Laaksotiestä länteen ei ole enää yhteyttä Tikkurilaan. Siellä asuu kuitenkin aika paljon ihmisiä, joiden pitäisi nyt valua Tuusulanväylän varresta Laaksotien risteykseen.

----------


## hana

Linjastosta on selvästi yritetty karsia turhat pois, mutta tuo 731:n muuttaminen moottoritielle Korson ramppiin asti on kyseenalainen johtuen siitä, että vain ruuhka-aikoina tätä voisi pitää perusteltuna. Muuna aikoina ainakin nykyisellä pääosin telikalustolla ajettaessa matkustajamäärät eivät ole riittäviä, Vanhalta Lahdentieltä ja Nikinmäestä linjaa käytetään kuitenkin aika paljon, elävää kokemusta on :Laughing:

----------


## hana

Oliko näin, että 732 jää nykyiselle reitilleen? Jos on niin loppupään voisi muuttaa Leinelän asemalle Koivukylän Puistotietä pitkin. Poistuvalta reittiosuudelta olisi kohtuullinen kävelymatka muutetun reitin pysäkeille ja uusi reitti Leinelän asemalle toisi huomattavaa lisäarvoa linjalle käytännössä ilman lisäkustannuksia nyt kun eletään tiukan euron aikaa.

----------


## Miccoz

> Oliko näin, että 732 jää nykyiselle reitilleen? Jos on niin loppupään voisi muuttaa Leinelän asemalle Koivukylän Puistotietä pitkin. Poistuvalta reittiosuudelta olisi kohtuullinen kävelymatka muutetun reitin pysäkeille ja uusi reitti Leinelän asemalle toisi huomattavaa lisäarvoa linjalle käytännössä ilman lisäkustannuksia nyt kun eletään tiukan euron aikaa.


Hyvä idea, kaatuu tosin varmasti siihen, että Leinelässä ei ole (enää lisää) tilaa päätepysäkille.

----------


## hana

> Hyvä idea, kaatuu tosin varmasti siihen, että Leinelässä ei ole (enää lisää) tilaa päätepysäkille.


Mistäs se 623:n suunniteltu ruuhkaversio lähtee Leinelän asemalta, eiköhän sieltä sen verran tilaa aina löydy ja tarvittaessa ajaa vaikka ympäri Koivukylän väylän liikenneympyrässä :Laughing:

----------


## Max

> Mistäs se 623:n suunniteltu ruuhkaversio lähtee Leinelän asemalta, eiköhän sieltä sen verran tilaa aina löydy ja tarvittaessa ajaa vaikka ympäri Koivukylän väylän liikenneympyrässä


Suunnitelman linjat 623B ja 625 näyttäisivät kääntyvän Leinelän liikenneympyröissä (niitä on siellä joka kadunkulmassa, nyt jo 3-4 peräkkäin). 623B:llä tämä onnistuu helposti mm. siksi, että se lähtee Leinelästä etelään, jolloin heti seuraava pysäkki on aseman ylittävällä sillalla. Jos sen sijaan muusta suunnasta tuleva bussi päättyy tuonne liikenneympyröihin, niin matkustajan tehtävä selviytyä sieltä junaan ei välttämättä ole enää kovin helppo. Vanhan Koivukylän puolella ei tule heti mieleen mitään paikkaa, missä bussi mahtuisi kääntymään.

----------


## hana

> Linjastosta on selvästi yritetty karsia turhat pois, mutta tuo 731:n muuttaminen moottoritielle Korson ramppiin asti on kyseenalainen johtuen siitä, että vain ruuhka-aikoina tätä voisi pitää perusteltuna. Muuna aikoina ainakin nykyisellä pääosin telikalustolla ajettaessa matkustajamäärät eivät ole riittäviä, Vanhalta Lahdentieltä ja Nikinmäestä linjaa käytetään kuitenkin aika paljon, elävää kokemusta on


HSL:n sivuilla Vantaan uuden linjaston kommentointi sivulla Nikinmäkeläiset näyttävät heränneen siihen, että 731 tosiaan ollaan siirtämässä moottoritielle. En itse asu Nikinmäessä, mutta tämä on selkein virhe koko suunnitelmassa. Matka-aika hyöty on vain noin reilut 5 minuuttia, mutta samalla se sulkee suurelta määrältä matkustajia erinomaisen yhteyden niin sisäisiltä kuin seutumatkoilta. Vaikka bussit ovat ruuhka-aikoina olleet melko täysiä, niin päivisin ja iltaisin olisi resurssien hukkaamista ajaa moottoritietä pitkin, ruuhka-aikoina voisi olla moottoritie versioita, mutta linjan pääreitti tulisi pitää Vanhalla tiellä.

----------


## Miska

> HSL:n sivuilla Vantaan uuden linjaston kommentointi sivulla Nikinmäkeläiset näyttävät heränneen siihen, että 731 tosiaan ollaan siirtämässä moottoritielle. En itse asu Nikinmäessä, mutta tämä on selkein virhe koko suunnitelmassa. Matka-aika hyöty on vain noin reilut 5 minuuttia, mutta samalla se sulkee suurelta määrältä matkustajia erinomaisen yhteyden niin sisäisiltä kuin seutumatkoilta. Vaikka bussit ovat ruuhka-aikoina olleet melko täysiä, niin päivisin ja iltaisin olisi resurssien hukkaamista ajaa moottoritietä pitkin, ruuhka-aikoina voisi olla moottoritie versioita, mutta linjan pääreitti tulisi pitää Vanhalla tiellä.


Niin, pohjimmiltaanhan tuossa on kyse siitä, kannattaako yhteiskunnan maksaa 300 000 euroa vuodessa siitä, että palvelutasomäärittelyssä yhden tähden alueeksi luokitellulle pientaloalueelle järjestetään neljä tähden suuren kerrostaloalueen palvelutaso. Samalla toki pidennetään suurten kerrostalovaltaisten asuinalueiden joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien matka-aikaa noin 6-10 minuutilla. Nikinmäkeen jäisi linjojen 731 ja 742 poistumisen myötä edelleen Rautatientorille vievät linjat 738 ja 785-788 sekä lisäksi Pohjois-Nikinmäkeä palveleva 739. Näilläkin linjoilla vuoroja kulkee ruuhka-aikoina keskimäärin n. 10 minuutin välein. Muina aikoina Nikinmäessä ei sitten pahemmin kulkijoita olekaan, mikä sinänsä lienee aika tyypillistä tuollaiselle kaupungin perimmäisessä nurkassa sijaitsevalle pientaloalueelle. Vaihdottomien yhteyksien lisäksi Helsingin keskustaan pääsisi myös liitynnällä pari Korson tai Koivukylän aseman kautta.

----------


## hana

> Niin, pohjimmiltaanhan tuossa on kyse siitä, kannattaako yhteiskunnan maksaa 300 000 euroa vuodessa siitä, että palvelutasomäärittelyssä yhden tähden alueeksi luokitellulle pientaloalueelle järjestetään neljä tähden suuren kerrostaloalueen palvelutaso. Samalla toki pidennetään suurten kerrostalovaltaisten asuinalueiden joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien matka-aikaa noin 6-10 minuutilla. Nikinmäkeen jäisi linjojen 731 ja 742 poistumisen myötä edelleen Rautatientorille vievät linjat 738 ja 785-788 sekä lisäksi Pohjois-Nikinmäkeä palveleva 739. Näilläkin linjoilla vuoroja kulkee ruuhka-aikoina keskimäärin n. 10 minuutin välein. Muina aikoina Nikinmäessä ei sitten pahemmin kulkijoita olekaan, mikä sinänsä lienee aika tyypillistä tuollaiselle kaupungin perimmäisessä nurkassa sijaitsevalle pientaloalueelle. Vaihdottomien yhteyksien lisäksi Helsingin keskustaan pääsisi myös liitynnällä pari Korson tai Koivukylän aseman kautta.


Oletin, että Vanhaa tietä olisi voinut ajaa samalla autokierrolla. Meneekös noista Sipoon linjoista mikään Vanhaa tietä Nikinmäen ja Kehä kolmosen välillä?

----------


## LateZ

Niin ja millä menee järkevästi Hakunilasta Mikkolaan jatkossa, merkittäviä asuinalueita. Kun 731N-vuorot tuotiin vanhalle tielle, oli näitten Vantaan sisäisten kulkijoiden määrä mitätön. Koko ajan näyttäisi enemmän ja enemmän porukkaa olevan odottelemassa linjaa 731 muuallakin vanhan tien varressa kuin Nikinmäessä. Idiotismia tuo linjan reittimuutos on. Etenkin, kun ottaa huomioon, että vain hetki sitten on luotu joukko uusia yhteyksiä ja ihmiset vasta ovat tottumassa niiden käyttöön. Käsittämätöntä, kuinka suunnittelussa voi ajattelutapa mennä näin laidasta laitaan muutamassa vuodessa. Ehkä HSL on pohjimmiltaan niin heikko organisaatio, että joku uusi suunnittelija tai suunnittelijoiden pomo pystyy jättämään linjastoon oman jälkensä vähät välittämättä pitkäjänteisyydestä linjastoverkon rakentamisessa. Mielessäni vastustin aikanaan moottoritievuorojen poistumista, vielä enemmän vastustan sitä, että tämänkaltaiset asiat arvotaan uusiksi muutaman vuoden välein.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Itse en oikein vielä osaa hahmottaa tulevia muutoksia kokonaisuutena. Päiväkumpulaisena yhteyteni näyttäisivät säilyvän ennallaan, mitä nyt liityntäbussin matka-aika tulee pidentymään Koivukylän asemalle tai -lta matkustettaessa. Toisaalta taas uuden liityntäbussin (624) vuoroväli näyttäisi olevan arkisin 20 minuuttia nykyisen 973:n 30 minuutin sijaan.

Mihin logiikkaan Vantaan, ja ymmärtääkseni myös Espoon, linjojen tuleva linjanumerouudistus perustuu? Ymmärrän sen, että HSL-alueella ei haluta samoilla linjanumeroilla kulkevia linjoja moneen eri kaupunkiin, mutten sitä, miksi esim. Pyhään Martinlaaksoon Stadista vievä linja 453 muuttuu 421:ksi? Mitä vikaa neljäviiskolmosessa on? Tai miksi Päiväkummun nykyinen 734 muuttuu linjaksi 724? Kertokeepa viisaammat.

----------


## Miska

> Niin ja millä menee järkevästi Hakunilasta Mikkolaan jatkossa, merkittäviä asuinalueita. Kun 731N-vuorot tuotiin vanhalle tielle, oli näitten Vantaan sisäisten kulkijoiden määrä mitätön. Koko ajan näyttäisi enemmän ja enemmän porukkaa olevan odottelemassa linjaa 731 muuallakin vanhan tien varressa kuin Nikinmäessä. Idiotismia tuo linjan reittimuutos on. Etenkin, kun ottaa huomioon, että vain hetki sitten on luotu joukko uusia yhteyksiä ja ihmiset vasta ovat tottumassa niiden käyttöön. Käsittämätöntä, kuinka suunnittelussa voi ajattelutapa mennä näin laidasta laitaan muutamassa vuodessa. Ehkä HSL on pohjimmiltaan niin heikko organisaatio, että joku uusi suunnittelija tai suunnittelijoiden pomo pystyy jättämään linjastoon oman jälkensä vähät välittämättä pitkäjänteisyydestä linjastoverkon rakentamisessa. Mielessäni vastustin aikanaan moottoritievuorojen poistumista, vielä enemmän vastustan sitä, että tämänkaltaiset asiat arvotaan uusiksi muutaman vuoden välein.


Ovathan nuo uudet vaihdottomat yhteydet olleet hyviä. Ongelmana vain on se, että todellista matkustustarvetta esimerkiksi Hakunilan ja Mikkolan tai vaikkapa Kolohongan ja Nikinmäen välillä ei kovin paljon ole. Esimerkiksi mikkolalaisten monet julkiset palvelut ovat omassa aluekeskuksessa eli Korsossa, jolloin asiointitarvetta Hakunilaan ei pahemmin ole. Työpaikkojakaan noilla alueilla ei kovin paljon ole. Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, ettei tempoilu Lahdentien ja Lahdenväylän reittien välillä ole hyvä asia. Kun Vantaan kaupunki kerran on edellyttänyt miljoonien eurojen säästöjä bussiliikenteestä Kehäradan liikennöintikustannusten kattamiseksi, on säästöt järkevintä etsiä sieltä, missä palvelutaso selkeimmin ylittää alueelle määritellyn palvelutason ja joilla kysyntä ei perustele tätä ylitystä, sekä sieltä, missä muutoksesta kärsivien määrä on mahdollisimman pieni. 




> Mihin logiikkaan Vantaan, ja ymmärtääkseni myös Espoon, linjojen tuleva linjanumerouudistus perustuu? Ymmärrän sen, että HSL-alueella ei haluta samoilla linjanumeroilla kulkevia linjoja moneen eri kaupunkiin, mutten sitä, miksi esim. Pyhään Martinlaaksoon Stadista vievä linja 453 muuttuu 421:ksi? Mitä vikaa neljäviiskolmosessa on? Tai miksi Päiväkummun nykyinen 734 muuttuu linjaksi 724? Kertokeepa viisaammat.


Uudessa numeroinnissa ensimmäinen numero perustuu nykyisten seutulinjojen tapaan pääteiden mukaisiin sektoreihin, esimerkiksi Tuusulanväylän sektori on 6 ja Lahdenväylän sektori on 7. Toinen numero kuvaa etäisyyttä Helsingistä. Esimerkiksi 710-sarja Hakunilan tasolle, 720-sarja Koivukylän tasolle, 730-sarja Korson tasolle, 740-sarja menisi Etelä-Tuusulaan, jos Lahdenväylän kautta olisi sinne vuoroja, 750-sarja Kerava ja 760-sarja Järvenpää. Länsi-Vantaalla vastaavasti 310-sarja Myyrmäen tasolle, 320-sarja Vantaankosken tasolle, 330-sarja Kehä III:n pohjoispuolelle, 340-sarja Kalajärven pohjoispuolelle ja suuremmat kymmensarjat pidemmälle kehyskuntiin. Nykyinen numerointi on jossain määrin epäjohdonmukainen, kun esimerkiksi Pähkinärinteeseen mennään 363:lla mutta paljon pohjoisemmas Rinnekotiin 345:lla.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Ovathan nuo uudet vaihdottomat yhteydet olleet hyviä. Ongelmana vain on se, että todellista matkustustarvetta esimerkiksi Hakunilan ja Mikkolan tai vaikkapa Kolohongan ja Nikinmäen välillä ei kovin paljon ole. Esimerkiksi mikkolalaisten monet julkiset palvelut ovat omassa aluekeskuksessa eli Korsossa, jolloin asiointitarvetta Hakunilaan ei pahemmin ole. Työpaikkojakaan noilla alueilla ei kovin paljon ole. Siitä olen kyllä samaa mieltä, ettei tempoilu Lahdentien ja Lahdenväylän reittien välillä ole hyvä asia. Kun Vantaan kaupunki kerran on edellyttänyt miljoonien eurojen säästöjä bussiliikenteestä Kehäradan liikennöintikustannusten kattamiseksi, on säästöt järkevintä etsiä sieltä, missä palvelutaso selkeimmin ylittää alueelle määritellyn palvelutason ja joilla kysyntä ei perustele tätä ylitystä, sekä sieltä, missä muutoksesta kärsivien määrä on mahdollisimman pieni.


Noin yleisellä tasolla minusta on vähän tarpeetonta ajaa tuolta Korson tasolta "mahdollisimman nopeita" bussilinjoja Helsingin ydinkeskustaan, kun juna on tuolta kuitenkin se oikeasti nopea yhteys Helsingin kantakaupungin alueelle. Ja toisaalta tuo mainitsemasi 300 000 euroa (eli noin yhden autopäivän hinta) on pieni hinta silloin, jos sillä saadan keskitiheästi (15-20 min välein) kulkeva seutulinja toimimaan samalla liityntälinjana lähiössä.

Kuinka paljon säästäisi esim. tuon 731:n katkaiseminen Kalasatamaan? Varmasti ainakin tuon 300 000 euroa luulen ma. Samalla linja muuttuisi nykyistä luotettavammaksi myös Kulomäen suuntaan mennessä, kun Helsingin niemen tukkoinen osuus jäisi pois.

----------


## Miska

> Noin yleisellä tasolla minusta on vähän tarpeetonta ajaa tuolta Korson tasolta "mahdollisimman nopeita" bussilinjoja Helsingin ydinkeskustaan, kun juna on tuolta kuitenkin se oikeasti nopea yhteys Helsingin kantakaupungin alueelle. Ja toisaalta tuo mainitsemasi 300 000 euroa (eli noin yhden autopäivän hinta) on pieni hinta silloin, jos sillä saadan keskitiheästi (15-20 min välein) kulkeva seutulinja toimimaan samalla liityntälinjana lähiössä.
> 
> Kuinka paljon säästäisi esim. tuon 731:n katkaiseminen Kalasatamaan? Varmasti ainakin tuon 300 000 euroa luulen ma. Samalla linja muuttuisi nykyistä luotettavammaksi myös Kulomäen suuntaan mennessä, kun Helsingin niemen tukkoinen osuus jäisi pois.


731 toimii liityntälinjana Korsosta Kulomäkeen ja Mikkolaan nykyäänkin eikä tämä riipu siitä ajaako se Lahdentietä vai Lahdenväylää. Lahdentie kulkee Nikinmäessä niin sivusta, ettei koko kupunginosan liityntäliikenne voi perustua sitä kautta kulkevan linjaan. Toisin sanoen Nikinmäki tarvitsee joka tapauksessa erillisen liityntä-, asiointi- ja koulumatkalinjan Korsoon. 

Pitkällä tähtäimellä Vantaan radanvarsilähiöistä Helsingin kantakaupunkiin tulevia bussilinjoja tultaneen katkaisemaan kantakaupungin reunoille, mutta se edellyttää terminaalien rakentamista muun muassa Kalasatamaan ja Töölön-Meilahden suunnalle. Tätä asiaa on käsitelty ainakin Pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelmassa. Ei 731:lläkään etupäässä Korsosta keskustaan kuljeta vaan Viikkiin ja eri puolille itäistä kantakaupunkia. Vaihdottoman yhteyden korvaaminen kahden vaihdon yhteydellä nostaisi varmasti kynnystä käyttää joukkoliikennettä, erityisesti jos matka-aikakin samalla pitenisi. Kalasataman terminaalin pitäisi kai toteutuakin tällä vuosikymmenellä, mutta Kalasataman keskuksen alueen rakentaminen taitaa edelleen odottaa rahoittajaa. Myös Hermannin rantatien ruuhkille pitäisi tehdä jotain ennen kuin sinne kannattaa siirtää lisää bussiliikennettä nykyisten 55:n ja 56:n seuraksi.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> 731 toimii liityntälinjana Korsosta Kulomäkeen ja Mikkolaan nykyäänkin eikä tämä riipu siitä ajaako se Lahdentietä vai Lahdenväylää. Lahdentie kulkee Nikinmäessä niin sivusta, ettei koko kaupunginosan liityntäliikenne voi perustua sitä kautta kulkevan linjaan. Toisin sanoen Nikinmäki tarvitsee joka tapauksessa erillisen liityntä-, asiointi- ja koulumatkalinjan Korsoon.


Tuo on totta, että Nikinmäessä Lahdentie (l. 731) kulkee harmittavan sivussa asutuksesta. Juuri siksi kirjoitinkin:"Noin yleisellä tasolla".




> Pitkällä tähtäimellä Vantaan radanvarsilähiöistä Helsingin kantakaupunkiin tulevia bussilinjoja tultaneen katkaisemaan kantakaupungin reunoille, mutta se edellyttää terminaalien rakentamista muun muassa Kalasatamaan ja Töölön-Meilahden suunnalle. Tätä asiaa on käsitelty ainakin Pisaran pintaliikennesuunnitelmassa. Ei 731:lläkään etupäässä Korsosta keskustaan kuljeta vaan Viikkiin ja eri puolille itäistä kantakaupunkia. Vaihdottoman yhteyden korvaaminen kahden vaihdon yhteydellä nostaisi varmasti kynnystä käyttää joukkoliikennettä, erityisesti jos matka-aikakin samalla pitenisi.


Niin se edellyttääkin, mutta tuon terminaalin rakentamiskustannukset ovat pilkkuvirheen luokkaa erään HSL:n alueen metrohankeen kustannusarviossa. Tapiolan terminaalin suunnitelmia voinee käyttää suoraan ja pienemmälle terminaalille näitä soveltaen tai sitten kopioi esim. Kööpenhaminasta sopivalta näyttävän ratkaisun.

Ja juurikin noiden kahta vaihtoa edellyttävien matkojen osuuden vähentämiseksi ehdotin linjan 731 katkaisemista Kalasatamaan, eikä esim. Viikkiin. Kuten itsekin totesit:"Ei 731:lläkään etupäässä Korsosta keskustaan kuljeta vaan Viikkiin ja eri puolille itäistä kantakaupunkia." , joten Kalasatamaan katkaisu jättäisi jäljelle suoran yhteyden sekä Viikkiin, Kumpulaan että metrolle. Hakaniemeen meneviä lienee niin vähän, ettei tuo seututasolla tunnu.

Toisaalta myös haluaisin resursseja siirrettäväksi esim. Lahdenväylä-Töölö -diagonaalilinjoihin, joiden avulla tarjottaisiin niitä suoria yhteyksiä useammalle eri puolille Helsingin kantakaupunkia.

Kuitenkin noita Kehä III:n ulkopuolelta potentiaalisiesti tulevia matkustajia tärkeämpää olisi minusta saada toisaalta Helsingin kantakaupungin ja etenkin ydinkeskustan kaduilta paikallisesti tarpeetonta (tai vähämerkityksistä) bussiliikennettä pois, jotta Kehä I:n sisäpuolta tulevaisuudessa palvelevalle raitioliikenteelle olisi kunnolla tilaa. Samoin kuin jäljelle jääville bussiliikenteen runkolinjoille.




> Kalasataman terminaalin pitäisi kai toteutuakin tällä vuosikymmenellä, mutta Kalasataman keskuksen alueen rakentaminen taitaa edelleen odottaa rahoittajaa. Myös Hermannin rantatien ruuhkille pitäisi tehdä jotain ennen kuin sinne kannattaa siirtää lisää bussiliikennettä nykyisten 55:n ja 56:n seuraksi.


Terminaalin saa aika halvalla. Samoin saa Hermannin rantatielle bussikaistat, jotka minusta olisi pitänyt tehdä jo vuosia sitten. Näille voi raition valmistuessa ohjata raitioliikenteen (olettaen että nämä tehdään kadun keskelle) ja näitä voi joka tapauksessa käyttää Hämeentien bussiliikenteen vähentämiseen.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Uudessa numeroinnissa ensimmäinen numero perustuu nykyisten seutulinjojen tapaan pääteiden mukaisiin sektoreihin, esimerkiksi Tuusulanväylän sektori on 6 ja Lahdenväylän sektori on 7. Toinen numero kuvaa etäisyyttä Helsingistä. Esimerkiksi 710-sarja Hakunilan tasolle, 720-sarja Koivukylän tasolle, 730-sarja Korson tasolle, 740-sarja menisi Etelä-Tuusulaan, jos Lahdenväylän kautta olisi sinne vuoroja, 750-sarja Kerava ja 760-sarja Järvenpää. Länsi-Vantaalla vastaavasti 310-sarja Myyrmäen tasolle, 320-sarja Vantaankosken tasolle, 330-sarja Kehä III:n pohjoispuolelle, 340-sarja Kalajärven pohjoispuolelle ja suuremmat kymmensarjat pidemmälle kehyskuntiin. Nykyinen numerointi on jossain määrin epäjohdonmukainen, kun esimerkiksi Pähkinärinteeseen mennään 363:lla mutta paljon pohjoisemmas Rinnekotiin 345:lla.


Tämä kyllä selvensi erittäin paljon. Kiitos hyvästä vastauksesta, nyt ymmärrämme me tyhmemmätkin...  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Uudessa numeroinnissa ensimmäinen numero perustuu nykyisten seutulinjojen tapaan pääteiden mukaisiin sektoreihin, esimerkiksi Tuusulanväylän sektori on 6 ja Lahdenväylän sektori on 7. Toinen numero kuvaa etäisyyttä Helsingistä. Esimerkiksi 710-sarja Hakunilan tasolle, 720-sarja Koivukylän tasolle, 730-sarja Korson tasolle, 740-sarja menisi Etelä-Tuusulaan, jos Lahdenväylän kautta olisi sinne vuoroja, 750-sarja Kerava ja 760-sarja Järvenpää. Länsi-Vantaalla vastaavasti 310-sarja Myyrmäen tasolle, 320-sarja Vantaankosken tasolle, 330-sarja Kehä III:n pohjoispuolelle, 340-sarja Kalajärven pohjoispuolelle ja suuremmat kymmensarjat pidemmälle kehyskuntiin. Nykyinen numerointi on jossain määrin epäjohdonmukainen, kun esimerkiksi Pähkinärinteeseen mennään 363:lla mutta paljon pohjoisemmas Rinnekotiin 345:lla.


Mutta millä logiikalla e87:n uusi tunnus on 243, kun se jatkuu Veikkolaan? Eikös esim. 287 olisi ollut kaikinpuolin selkeämpi?

_"Espoon ja Kirkkonummen väliset yhteydet paranevat, kun Espoon sisäinen linja 87 muuttuu linjaksi 243, jonka reitti jatkuu Kolmirannasta Veikkolaan"_

Olen edelleenkin sitä mieltä, että tämä numerouudistus lähentelee typerintä muutosta, mitä hsl:ssä on keksitty  :Frown:

----------


## ingengör

Nikinmäen joukkoliikennetilanne on kyllä oikeasti todella surkea. Näyttäisi pääsevän ulos kerran tunnissa. Vaihtoehtona tunnissa snadiin tai tiksiin. Jos asiasta päättävien toiveena olisi se että pitäisi käyttää junavaihtoja niin haittaisiko jos olisi jatkuvaa syöttöliikennettä pyörittävää bussia liikenteessä palvellen näitä HSL:n selän takana sijaitsevia alueita? Nikinmäki-Leppäkorpi-Korso tai Nikinmäki-Päiväkumpu-Koivukylä. Kyllä kaavalla on aluetta kehitetty ja lisää rakennetaan, mutta heikommaksi vain yhteydet muuttuvat. Ainakin oman näkemyksen mukaan bussit on aamuisin tupaten täynnä ja pientalovoittoiseksi alueeksi asukkaat käyttävät paljon joukkoliikennettä työmatkoihin. Aina voi ostaa auton, paitsi jos on koululainen tai nuori ajokortiton opiskelija. 

On tämä HSL:n toiminta surkeata ja surkuhupaisaa lukea niitä ulostuloja autottoman pääkaupunkiseudun visioista.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> On tämä HSL:n toiminta surkeata ja surkuhupaisaa lukea niitä ulostuloja autottoman pääkaupunkiseudun visioista.


Toisaalta vaikka kaikki Nikinmäessä tai vastaavilla pientaloalueilla asuvat autoilisivat, niin tämä on vain pisara meressä koko seudun henkilöautoliikenteen määrässä. Kokonaisuuden kannalta paljon tärkeämpi olisi saada minimoitua ensin Kehä I:n sisäpuolella asuvien autoilu ja sen jälkeen Kehä II:n (vastaa Helsingissä Tapaninkyläntien-Suurmetsäntien-Länsimäentien linjaa) ja Kehä III:n sisäpuolella asuvien autoilu noin 15 % tasolle (ref. Hermann Knoflacher, Kaupungin ja liikenteen harmonia).

----------


## Max

Mietin tuossa vielä linjastosuunnitelmaa entisen asuinpaikkani Malminiityn osalta. Oheisessa kartassa näkyy Malminiitty ja vähän sen ympäristöä, kerrostaloalueet on suunnilleen merkitty harmaalla värillä (muutama virhe näkyy kyllä nyt jo omiinkin silmiin, mutta pääosin noin). Alueen pääsyöttölinjaksi junalle on tulossa 619 Simonsilta - Tikkurila, jonka reitti ja pysäkit näkyvät vihreällä ja vuoroväli on päiväsaikaan 20 minuuttia. Lisäksi Tikkurilaan pääsee 30 min välein linjalla 631 ja 736, joilla ei ole yhteisiä pysäkkejä. Linjan 631 kanssa identtistä reittiä (sininen) ajavat 623 Hakaniemeen 60 minuutin välein ja 574 Jumbon kautta Myyrmäkeen samoin 60 minuutin välein. Nykyään Malminiityn kerrostalojen pääpysäkki on Simonkylän koulun pysäkki, joka kuvassa näkyy heti sinisten linjanumeroiden alapuolella, ja josta Tikkurilaan pääsee päiväsaikaan 10 minuutin välein vuoroin linjoilla 53 ja 72.

Mitä tuosta kuvasta nyt itselle tulee mieleen on se, että Malminiityn kerrostalojen asukkaita ei ehkä hirveästi lämmitä Uusiniityntietä 20 minuutin välein ajeleva bussi, joka kuitenkaan ei pysähdy lähellekään mainittuja kerrostaloja. Pysäkkiväli taitaa olla luokkaa 800 m. Lieneekö mitään suunnitelmia pysäkin lisäämiseksi sinne? Tuolta Malminiityn pohjoispäästäkin on edelleen Leinelän asemalle n. 800 m matkaa, joten luulisi bussiakin edelleen tarvittavan.

Tarhurintien uusi kerrostaloalue on myös jatkuvasti aika kaukana pysäkeistä mutta tosiaan noilla main on maantiede sellaista, ettei taida saada kaikkea hoidettua yhdellä tiheästi kulkevalla linjalla...

----------


## Max

Minulle tuli kyllä yllätyksenä tuo tämän päivän uutinen, että bussit ajavatkin Tikkurilan uuteen terminaaliin Lummetien eikä Unikkotien kautta. Tarkoittaa sitä, että meiltä pääsee kyllä entistä nopeammin bussilla asemalle mutta tuonne Tikkurilan varsinaiseen keskustaan Kaupungintalon pysäkin vaiheille pääsee vain 53:lla ja sekin kurvaa sinne aseman kautta. Jännä ratkaisu mutta kaipa tuonkin kanssa eletään  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Minulle tuli kyllä yllätyksenä tuo tämän päivän uutinen, että bussit ajavatkin Tikkurilan uuteen terminaaliin Lummetien eikä Unikkotien kautta. Tarkoittaa sitä, että meiltä pääsee kyllä entistä nopeammin bussilla asemalle mutta tuonne Tikkurilan varsinaiseen keskustaan Kaupungintalon pysäkin vaiheille pääsee vain 53:lla ja sekin kurvaa sinne aseman kautta. Jännä ratkaisu mutta kaipa tuonkin kanssa eletään


Tuo reitti taitaa johtua siitä, että terminaalin toisessa päässä jatkuvat rakennustyöt ja näinollen siitä ei voida liikennöidä. Käsittääkseni tuo reitti asemalle ainakin osan linjojen osalta jää väliaikaiseksi järjestelyksi.

----------


## hana

Katsoinko oikein, että jatkossa ei enää pääse suoraan Tikkurilan asemalta kehä kolmosen varteen. V53:n reitti muuttuu ja 577 lopetetaan. Olen ehdottanut tätä aiemminkin eli, että H73 ajaisi Tikkurilan asemalle. Lisäkustannuksia ei juuri tulisi ja poistuva reittiosuus ei haittaisi liikaa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Katsoinko oikein, että jatkossa ei enää pääse suoraan Tikkurilan asemalta kehä kolmosen varteen. V53:n reitti muuttuu ja 577 lopetetaan. Olen ehdottanut tätä aiemminkin eli, että H73 ajaisi Tikkurilan asemalle. Lisäkustannuksia ei juuri tulisi ja poistuva reittiosuus ei haittaisi liikaa.


Linjalla 611 pääsee (ei sunnuntaisin), se kulkee Kehä 3:lla Koivuhaan ja Suutarilan liittymien välillä.

----------


## hana

> Linjalla 611 pääsee (ei sunnuntaisin), se kulkee Kehä 3:lla Koivuhaan ja Suutarilan liittymien välillä.


Huomasin tuon, mutta tarkoitin lähinnä Tikkuritien varteen menijöitä. Alueelle on kyllä kulkijoita, autoliikkeitä, Shell, Lidl, Mc Donalds, Pelican Self Storage jne.

----------


## zige94

> Huomasin tuon, mutta tarkoitin lähinnä Tikkuritien varteen menijöitä. Alueelle on kyllä kulkijoita, autoliikkeitä, Shell, Lidl, Mc Donalds, Pelican Self Storage jne.


Kuten tästä kartasta voi huomata, niin Tikkurilan asemalta Tikkuritielle ei jatkossa mee enään mitään linjaa. Mutta täähän on ihan tyypillistä HSL:n linjastosuunnittelua, hyvinä esimerkkeinä oli Sipoo ja Kirkkonummi, etenkin Kirkkonummen linjasto joka sählättiin todella hyvin.

----------


## hana

Tuo 562:n sunnuntain 15:sta minuutin vuoroväli kuullostaa aika pitkältä, jos ja kun katsoo kuinka paljon 61:llä ja 62:lla on nyt matkustajia. Toki juna vie kentälle, mutta ei Jumbolle.

----------


## zige94

> Tuo 562:n sunnuntain 15:sta minuutin vuoroväli kuullostaa aika pitkältä, jos ja kun katsoo kuinka paljon 61:llä ja 62:lla on nyt matkustajia. Toki juna vie kentälle, mutta ei Jumbolle.


Laskettu varmaankin sama vuoroväli kuin nyt 61:llä pätkä-autoilla. 562 varmaan ajetaan nykyisen 62:n tapaan teleillä. Lisäksi 61:n reitiltä häviää lentomatkustajat eli ns. vapaata kapasiteettia tulee. Itse en kyllä näkisi et mitenkään pitkältä tai ahtaalta kuulostaisi. Vaikeaa sitä tosin on sanoa ennen kuin näkee.

----------


## Max

Nyt huomasin HSL:n sivulla myös tämän selkeän ja yhtenäisen kartan Vantaan tulevista bussilinjoista. Sivuston uskomatonta valitusrumbaa olisi ehkä hillinnyt, jos sinne olisi alun alkaen saatu tämmöinen kartta; olen itsekin siellä aika monien valituksiin vastaillut, kun eivät ole ymmärtäneet sitä aikaisempaa kökköä interaktiivista karttaa.

Tuossa on pikku puutteita edelleen, esim. Koivukyläntiellä linjanumerot ovat väärän värisiä suhteessa käytettyyn värikoodiin. Tällä kuitenkin jo pärjätään  :Smile:

----------


## Jussi

> Nyt huomasin HSL:n sivulla myös tämän selkeän ja yhtenäisen kartan Vantaan tulevista bussilinjoista. Sivuston uskomatonta valitusrumbaa olisi ehkä hillinnyt, jos sinne olisi alun alkaen saatu tämmöinen kartta; olen itsekin siellä aika monien valituksiin vastaillut, kun eivät ole ymmärtäneet sitä aikaisempaa kökköä interaktiivista karttaa.
> 
> Tuossa on pikku puutteita edelleen, esim. Koivukyläntiellä linjanumerot ovat väärän värisiä suhteessa käytettyyn värikoodiin. Tällä kuitenkin jo pärjätään


Päivän hesarin mukaan Vantaalta on tullut jopa pelottavan vähän palautetta verrattuna muihin vastaaviin uudistuksiin. Eli joko vantaalaiset eivät ole vielä tajunneet koko asiaa tai sitten ei vain löydy mitään valittamista. Ensimmäinen lienee se todennäköisin vaihtoehto. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1431225919664

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Päivän hesarin mukaan Vantaalta on tullut jopa pelottavan vähän palautetta verrattuna muihin vastaaviin uudistuksiin. Eli joko vantaalaiset eivät ole vielä tajunneet koko asiaa tai sitten ei vain löydy mitään valittamista. Ensimmäinen lienee se todennäköisin vaihtoehto. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1431225919664


Tuon artikkelin sisällöstä on ollut jo muuallakin keskustelua, koska Hesari esittelee lähinnä Keski-Vantaan muutoksia ja kaiken lisäksi vielä virheellisesti. Mielestäni on aika naurettavaa, että keskitytään pääasiassa vain yhteen alueeseen eikä senkään osalta ole tarkistettu faktoja. Myös artikkelin kartta on melkoisen sisällötön ja myös virheellinen. Vähän panostusta nyt HS! HSL:lle sen sijaan isot kehut, että kerrankin tiedottavat muutoksista ajoissa ja kunnolla!

----------


## 339-DF

Ei HS panosta siihen, niin kuin ei juuri mihinkään muuhunkaan. HS panostaa siihen, mitä tapahtuu muutaman sadan metrin päässä Sanomatalosta ja siihen, mitä Facebookissa ja Twitterissä tapahtuu. Mutta tuskin sitä juuri kukaan viitsii enää Vantaalla lukeakaan, joten miksi edes panostaa?

Klikkasin tuon kartan auki ja kyllä minua vähän nauratti, kun puhutaan siitä että on pyritty selkeyteen. Se oli juuri sellainen spagettipainajainen kuin nuo aina ovat. Kai linjasto voisi vieläkin sekavampi olla, mutta ei tuota kyllä voi selkeäksi kehua. Ehkä se silti vastaa niitä minimitarpeita, jotka sille asetetaan.

----------


## Max

> Päivän hesarin mukaan Vantaalta on tullut jopa pelottavan vähän palautetta verrattuna muihin vastaaviin uudistuksiin. Eli joko vantaalaiset eivät ole vielä tajunneet koko asiaa tai sitten ei vain löydy mitään valittamista. Ensimmäinen lienee se todennäköisin vaihtoehto. http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1431225919664


No tuolla HSL:n sivuilla on kymmenisen sivua melko negatiivista palautetta, josta pääosa johtuu siitä, ettei ole osattu lukea interaktiivista karttaa eikä ole avattu linjastouudistuksesta kertovaa PDF:ää, jossa kaikki linjat on esitelty vuoroväleineen. Kokonaiskuvan saaminen yhdellä vilkaisulla on ollut liian vaikeaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Mielenkiintoista, että jo ennestään onnettomia Päiväkummun joukkoliikennepalveluita heikennetään lisää: nykyisen v77:n reitti Päiväkummun päättäriltä Laurintielle jää historiaan, eikä Päiväkummuntie-Laurintie-välille Sahamäestä jää enää minkäänlaista joukkoliikennetarjontaa.
--

----------


## zige94

On toi kartta kyllä taas niin upea sekasotku. Yritä tosta nyt tulkita mikä violetti-linja tulee mistäkin suunnasta Leinelän asemalle.
Linja 574 on violetti, sitten vieressä yhtäkkiä vihreä... Häh?
631 on Koivukyläntiellä vihreä, ohittaa Leinelän aseman ja onkin sitten violetti. Lisäksi näyttäisi menevän sekä Leineläntietä pohjoiseen eikä kierrä alas Koivukylänväylälle, mutta sitten myös mukamas meneekin Kiertäen alas Koivukylänväylälle.

Koivukylänväylää Leinelän aseman ja Asolanväylän välillä menee joku 587 ja jatkaa Itään päin kohti Mellunmäkeä, mutta mistä hemmetistä se Leinelään ilmestyy? Etenkään kun sen ei pitäisi Leinelästä mennä.
Samassa kohtaa kuin edellinen, näkyy myös 735, joka ilmestyy kuin tyhjästä ja jatkaa sitten Havukosken ja Hiekkaharjun kautta Tikkurilaan. Myöskään tämän ei pitäisi Leinelästä mennä.
624N, 633N ja 724N puuttuu ainakin kokonaan.

623B ja 625 (ja kartalta puuttuvalla 624N) on molemmilla päättäri Leinelässä, mutta jostain syystä merkitty eri täplillä eri kohtiin, miksi? 623B:n kohdalla ei ole pysäkkiä ylipäätään, vaan päätepysäkiksi tulee todennäköisesti sama kuin 625:llakin.

623, 574 ja 973 kaikilla on Peijaksessa päätepysäkki, mutta kuten edelläkin, nämäkin on merkitty omina palloinaan. Miksi

Tammiston yhteydet (Valimotien kohdalla, mistä löytyy Gigantit, Citymarketit ja muut liikkeet) huononee entisestään. Nyt sentään on päässyt 611:llä Tikkurilasta ja 612:lla täältä päin, jatkossa pääsee ainoastaan 
Pakkalan ja Lentoaseman suunnilta.

Kiitos HSL kartasta, joka ei ole yhtään selvempi.

----------


## Etika

> On toi kartta kyllä taas niin upea sekasotku. Yritä tosta nyt tulkita mikä violetti-linja tulee mistäkin suunnasta Leinelän asemalle.
> Linja 574 on violetti, sitten vieressä yhtäkkiä vihreä... Häh?
> 631 on Koivukyläntiellä vihreä, ohittaa Leinelän aseman ja onkin sitten violetti. Lisäksi näyttäisi menevän sekä Leineläntietä pohjoiseen eikä kierrä alas Koivukylänväylälle, mutta sitten myös mukamas meneekin Koivukylän väylä
> 736 tulee violettina samasta suunnasta ja jatkaa violettina.


Tuossa Leinelän alla olevassa numerolistassa taitaa olla 574:n ja 631:n värit menneet ristiin. 574 on vihreä sekä sitä ennen että sen jälkeen ja 631 toisin päin. Ja värilogiikan mukaan noin pitäisi olla. Eli 574 on oikeasti koko ajan vihreä ja 631 violetti.




> Koivukylänväylää Leinelän asemanja Asolanväylän välillä menee joku 587 ja jatkaa Itään päin kohti Mellunmäkeä, mutta mistä hemmetistä se Leinelään ilmestyy? Etenkään kun sen ei pitäisi Leinelästä mennä.
> Samassa kohtaa kuin edellinen, näkyy myös 735, joka ilmestyy kuin tyhjästä ja jatkaa sitten Havukosken ja Hiekkaharjun kautta Tikkurilaan. Myöskään tämän ei pitäisi Leinelästä mennä.
> 624N, 633N ja 724N puuttuu ainakin kokonaan.


Piti tarkistaa koko linjastosuunnitelman kartasta. Se Malminniityn pohjoispuolella oleva numerolista on väärässä paikassa. Se listaa Koivukylän puistotien sillalla kulkevat linjat, ei Koivukylänväylää kulkevat linjat vaikka paikan perusteella noin voisi olettaa..

----------


## zige94

> Tuossa Leinelän alla olevassa numerolistassa taitaa olla 574:n ja 631:n värit menneet ristiin. 574 on vihreä sekä sitä ennen että sen jälkeen ja 631 toisin päin. Ja värilogiikan mukaan noin pitäisi olla. Eli 574 on oikeasti koko ajan vihreä ja 631 violetti.
> 
> 
> 
> Piti tarkistaa koko linjastosuunnitelman kartasta. Se Malminniityn pohjoispuolella oleva numerolista on väärässä paikassa. Se listaa Koivukylän puistotien sillalla kulkevat linjat, ei Koivukylänväylää kulkevat linjat vaikka paikan perusteella noin voisi olettaa..


Joo itekkin kässäsin tuon ylemmän noin.

Mutta tuo jälkimmäinen osasi. Koivukylän puistotietä ei tietääkseni ole edes olemassa, tuo Leinelän aseman silta on Leinelän puistotie ja nuo linjat todellakin merkkaa juuri Koivukylän väylää tuossa kohtaa menevät linjat, ei siltaa pitkin menevät, sillä mm. 624, 625, 736 & A ei mene Leinelän puistotietä eli siltaa pitkin ollenkaan. Muuten on kyllä oikeassa kohtaa, mutta siinä on ylimääräisiä linjoja kuten 624 ja 631. Lisäksi 587 ja 735 ei mene lähimailtakaan, vaan todellisuudessa menevät Havukoskelta Koivukylän aseman ali kohti Korsoa.

----------


## dirrikka

> Kiitos HSL kartasta, joka ei ole yhtään selvempi.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Tuo toinen julkaistu karttapalvelu on taas toiminnaltaan niin kankea, että suurimmalle osalle ihmisistä siitä ei ole mitään iloa. 

Onneksi sentään jo nyt on edes joku referenssi syksyä varten, kun pitää opetella uusien linjanumeroiden lisäksi myös niiden linjojen reitit. Kuljettajajiltakin häviää yksi oljenkorsi väliaikaisesti, koska tuskin matkustajatkaan osaavat ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana paljoa neuvoa  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

Kartan mukaan myös liikenne siirtyisi takas Unikkotielle ja ratatien kautta terminaaliin. HSL:n vuoden alussa kertoman mukaan ratatien osuus asematien ja terminaalin välillä pysyisi kuitenkin suljettuna "pari vuotta".

562 ei näyttäisi myöskään Tikkurilan täplän mukaan pysähtyvän siellä, vaikka se oikeasti pysähtyy Tikkurilan asemakeskuksella.

Juna-asemien kohdalla olisi hyödyllistä laittaa samanlaiset merkit kuin vaikkapa Tikkurilassa ja Kivistössä, et mitkä linjat siinä pysähtyy. Huomattavasti selvempää kuin vedellä viivoja siitä ohi.

----------


## hmikko

Dixin toisen vaiheen rakentaminen ainakin on jo alkanut, ja siihen kai liittyy jossain vaiheessa vanhan aseman purkaminen. Ts. ainakin työmaata on luvassa tuo pari vuotta, bussijärjestelyistä en tiedä.

----------


## Samppa

> Joo itekkin kässäsin tuon ylemmän noin.
> 
> Mutta tuo jälkimmäinen osasi. Koivukylän puistotietä ei tietääkseni ole edes olemassa, tuo Leinelän aseman silta on Leinelän puistotie ja nuo linjat todellakin merkkaa juuri Koivukylän väylää tuossa kohtaa menevät linjat, ei siltaa pitkin menevät, sillä mm. 624, 625, 736 & A ei mene Leinelän puistotietä eli siltaa pitkin ollenkaan. Muuten on kyllä oikeassa kohtaa, mutta siinä on ylimääräisiä linjoja kuten 624 ja 631. Lisäksi 587 ja 735 ei mene lähimailtakaan, vaan todellisuudessa menevät Havukoskelta Koivukylän aseman ali kohti Korsoa.


Koivukylän puistotie kulkee Kytötieltä Leineläntielle (Koivukylän aseman ali).

----------


## Max

> On toi kartta kyllä taas niin upea sekasotku. Yritä tosta nyt tulkita mikä violetti-linja tulee mistäkin suunnasta Leinelän asemalle.
> Koivukylänväylää Leinelän aseman ja Asolanväylän välillä menee joku 587 ja jatkaa Itään päin kohti Mellunmäkeä, mutta mistä hemmetistä se Leinelään ilmestyy? Etenkään kun sen ei pitäisi Leinelästä mennä.
> Samassa kohtaa kuin edellinen, näkyy myös 735, joka ilmestyy kuin tyhjästä ja jatkaa sitten Havukosken ja Hiekkaharjun kautta Tikkurilaan. Myöskään tämän ei pitäisi Leinelästä mennä.
> 624N, 633N ja 724N puuttuu ainakin kokonaan.


Hah, tosiaan nuo Koivukylänväylän linjat on sotkettu ihan kunnolla. 735 ei taatusti kuulu sinne ollenkaan, ja nuo numerot 624, 625 ja 631 tosiaan voivat mennä vain yhtä reittiä Leinelästä Koivukylään, eivät molempia. Ilmeisesti niistä ainoastaan 625 kuuluu Koivukylänväylälle. 587 on mielenkiintoinen, se tulee tosiaan Mellunmäestä tuohon meidän huudeille ja sitten katoaa. Päätepysäkkiä ei löydy mistään. Pitikö sen tosiasiassa mennä Peijakseen vai mihin?

----------


## petteri

> Onneksi sentään jo nyt on edes joku referenssi syksyä varten, kun pitää opetella uusien linjanumeroiden lisäksi myös niiden linjojen reitit. Kuljettajajiltakin häviää yksi oljenkorsi väliaikaisesti, koska tuskin matkustajatkaan osaavat ensimmäisen kuukauden aikana paljoa neuvoa


Minusta HSL:n kannaittaisi nyt laittaa pystyyn kampanja, jossa esiteltäisiin ja opetettaisiin mobiilien GPS:ää hyödyntävien reittipalveluiden käyttöä. Esiteltävien sovellusten listalle sopisivat HSL:n mobiili reittiopas, Google, Moovit, Andropas, ReittiGPS ja Omat Pysäkit. Nyt suurelle osalle varsinkin vanhemmasta ja osin nuoremmastakin polvesta on tosi epäselvää, miten mobiilit reittipalvelut toimivat. Kun linjasto uudistuu monilla matkustajilla on myös mahdollisuus löytää uusia reittejä. 

Kampanjassa voisi jokaiselle vapaalle videotaululle laittaa pyörimään mainokset ja lisäksi tehdä web-sivut, joilta löytyisi riittävästi ohjeita. Ei noita toki kaikki opi heti itse käyttämään, mutta kun kiinnostus syntyy, joku vähän paremmin tietotekniikkaa hallitseva ystävä opastaa.

----------


## Max

Panin viestiä Koivukylänväylän ja Tikkurilan aseman tilanteista tuolla kartalla myös HSL:n Facebook-sivulle, kun en ole ihan varma, lukeeko kukaan sieltä tätä palstaa. FB:stä luulisi viestin menevän perille ainakin  :Smile:

----------


## Etika

> Mutta tuo jälkimmäinen osasi. Koivukylän puistotietä ei tietääkseni ole edes olemassa, tuo Leinelän aseman silta on Leinelän puistotie ja nuo linjat todellakin merkkaa juuri Koivukylän väylää tuossa kohtaa menevät linjat, ei siltaa pitkin menevät, sillä mm. 624, 625, 736 & A ei mene Leinelän puistotietä eli siltaa pitkin ollenkaan. Muuten on kyllä oikeassa kohtaa, mutta siinä on ylimääräisiä linjoja kuten 624 ja 631. Lisäksi 587 ja 735 ei mene lähimailtakaan, vaan todellisuudessa menevät Havukoskelta Koivukylän aseman ali kohti Korsoa.


Koivukylän puistotie on olemassa, se on juurikin se Koivukylän aseman alittava tie: https://goo.gl/maps/NQkrP
Tosin kuten mainittu, se menee siis rautatien ali eikä yli. Ja tuo linjalista on siis oikein, mutta listaa nimenomaan sen aseman alittavat linjat. Osa niistä koukkaa takaisin Koivukylän väylälle minkä takia hämäävästi se aluksi näyttää jotenkin järkevältä. Jos tuon listan mieltää olevan sen Koivukylän aseman alittavat linjat, niin ne kaikki jatkuvat ihan oikein.

----------


## zige94

> Koivukylän puistotie on olemassa, se on juurikin se Koivukylän aseman alittava tie: https://goo.gl/maps/NQkrP
> Tosin kuten mainittu, se menee siis rautatien ali eikä yli. Ja tuo linjalista on siis oikein, mutta listaa nimenomaan sen aseman alittavat linjat. Osa niistä koukkaa takaisin Koivukylän väylälle minkä takia hämäävästi se aluksi näyttää jotenkin järkevältä. Jos tuon listan mieltää olevan sen Koivukylän aseman alittavat linjat, niin ne kaikki jatkuvat ihan oikein.


Sun viesteistä ei saa nyt mitään selvää. Listaa minkä aseman alittavat linjat? Eihän se Koivukylän aseman alittavia linjoja voi listata, etenkään kun on ihan väärässä paikassa ja kaukana Koivukylän asemalta. Leinelän asemaa ei pysty alittaa. Nuo listassa olevat linjat nähtävästi on niitä, jotka menee Koivukylän aseman ali, mutta miksi ihmeessä se on siis laitettu Koivukylänväylälle Malminniityn yläpuolelle? Nykyisessä kohtaa se ei merkkaa Leinelän puistotien linjoja eikä edes Koivukylänväylän linjoja.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:10 ----------




> Hah, tosiaan nuo Koivukylänväylän linjat on sotkettu ihan kunnolla. 735 ei taatusti kuulu sinne ollenkaan, ja nuo numerot 624, 625 ja 631 tosiaan voivat mennä vain yhtä reittiä Leinelästä Koivukylään, eivät molempia. Ilmeisesti niistä ainoastaan 625 kuuluu Koivukylänväylälle. 587 on mielenkiintoinen, se tulee tosiaan Mellunmäestä tuohon meidän huudeille ja sitten katoaa. Päätepysäkkiä ei löydy mistään. Pitikö sen tosiasiassa mennä Peijakseen vai mihin?


587 ei kuuluisi mennä edes meidän huudeilta, vaan Havukoskelta Koivukylään ja sitten suoraan Korson suuntaan (-Koivukylä-Korso-Leppäkorpi).

631 on sama linja kuin nykyinen v72 ja sen reitti ei muutu ollenkaan, eli se ainakin menee suoraan Leineläntien ja Koivukylän puistotien kautta Koivukylään. 624 muistaakseni meni myös ns. yläkautta Koivukylään.

Itsekkin laitoin HSL:n fb-sivulla noista.

----------


## Max

> Itsekkin laitoin HSL:n fb-sivulla noista.


Joo, jatkoin sinun viestisi perään, kun ei minun kommenttejani Vantaan linjastouudistus-ketjussa oltu ilmeisesti huomattu ollenkaan. Tuo ns. interaktiivinen kartta on kyllä aivan farssi. Kirjoitin sinulle annetun ohjeen mukaan osoitteeni ja käynnistin haun, ja sain täten tietää, että Koivukyläntiellä on jatkossakin bussireitti. Minkäänlaisia numeroita siinä ei näy, bussien määränpäistä puhumattakaan. Ja tästä sitten käyttäjän pitäisi osata valita ne omalta pysäkiltä lähtevät linjat (joilla on uudet numerot) nähdäkseen, mihin kotipysäkiltä pääsee. Nyt ei kyllä ole suunnittelija yhtään osannut asettua käyttäjän asemaan. Ei minua noin periaatteessa kiinnosta, minne bussi 468 menee. Minua kiinnostaa, mihin pääsen kotoa bussilla vaihdotta, ja miten pitää vaihtaa päästäkseen tiettyihin kohteisiin. Näihin kysymyksiin tuo kartta ei vastaa ollenkaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sun viesteistä ei saa nyt mitään selvää. Listaa minkä aseman alittavat linjat?


Minä sain ainakin selvää varsin hyvin. Tuo Malminniitty-sanan yläpuolella oleva linjanumerolistaus siis listaa ne linjat, jotka kulkevat radan ali Koivukylän "asemapallon" eteläpuolelta. Lista on siis väärässä paikassa, mutta muutoin sisällöltään ilmeisesti oikea.

----------


## zige94

> Minä sain ainakin selvää varsin hyvin. Tuo Malminniitty-sanan yläpuolella oleva linjanumerolistaus siis listaa ne linjat, jotka kulkevat radan ali Koivukylän "asemapallon" eteläpuolelta. Lista on siis väärässä paikassa, mutta muutoin sisällöltään ilmeisesti oikea.


Kyllä nytten sain selvää kun "suomensit" asian mulle, eli lista on oikein, mutta väärään paikkaan merkitty kartalle.

HSL:n mukaan kotiin jaettavissa tiedotteissa ei ole tuota virheellistä karttaa, hope so. Unikkotien ja Ratatien osalta todettiin "Unikkotien osalta tilanne on se, että "Ratatien katkon johdosta linjat kulkevat lummetietä pitkin terminaaliin, mutta reitit on tarkoitus palauttaa "vanhoille" reiteille heti kun infra sen sallii". Aikataulusta ei ole vielä tarkkaa tietoa. Todennäköisesti menee vähintään ensi vuoden keväälle 2016, mutta linjastosuunnitelmassa täytyy esittää mikä on lopullinen suunnitelma."

Muuten hyvä, mutta kun HSL esittää tuossa kartassa noita ihan linjoina, mitkä kulkevat tuota reittiä 10.8. alkaen, ei linjastosuunnitelmana.

----------


## SD202

> Sun viesteistä ei saa nyt mitään selvää. Listaa minkä aseman alittavat linjat? Eihän se Koivukylän aseman alittavia linjoja voi listata, etenkään kun on ihan väärässä paikassa ja kaukana Koivukylän asemalta. Leinelän asemaa ei pysty alittaa. Nuo listassa olevat linjat nähtävästi on niitä, jotka menee Koivukylän aseman ali, mutta miksi ihmeessä se on siis laitettu Koivukylänväylälle Malminniityn yläpuolelle? Nykyisessä kohtaa se ei merkkaa Leinelän puistotien linjoja eikä edes Koivukylänväylän linjoja.


Menee hieman ohi aiheen, mutta muistan lukeneeni jostain vanhasta suunnitelmasta, että Asolanväylän ja Kytötien väliin jäävä Koivukylän puistotien osuus (eli Koivukylän aseman kohdalla) tulee olemaan joukkoliikennekatu eli sinne ei ole tulevaisuudessa yksityisautoilla asiaa.

Nythän tuon tienpätkän käyttö on varsin villiä. Kaikille viereisen ostoskeskuksen asiakkaille ei kelpaa parkkihalli vaan muutamalle Koivukylän puistotien varressa olevalle parkkipaikalle on päästävä. Mikäli nuo parkkipaikat ovat täynnä, niin läheisiltä bussipysäkeiltä löytyy lisää pysäköintitilaa...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Nythän tuon tienpätkän käyttö on varsin villiä. Kaikille viereisen ostoskeskuksen asiakkaille ei kelpaa parkkihalli vaan muutamalle Koivukylän puistotien varressa olevalle parkkipaikalle on päästävä. Mikäli nuo parkkipaikat ovat täynnä, niin läheisiltä bussipysäkeiltä löytyy lisää pysäköintitilaa...


Myös Koivukylän ostarin Alepan edessä on erittäin suosittu "pysäköintialue". En ota sen kummemmin kantaa "pysäköintialuetta" innokkaasti käyttävien henkilöiden etniseen taustaan, mutta...

----------


## Max

> Dixin toisen vaiheen rakentaminen ainakin on jo alkanut, ja siihen kai liittyy jossain vaiheessa vanhan aseman purkaminen. Ts. ainakin työmaata on luvassa tuo pari vuotta, bussijärjestelyistä en tiedä.


Vanhasta asemasta näkyi merkittävä osa jo hävinneen, kun äsken ohi kävelin. Ratatielle on pystytetty rakennustyömaa-aita siten, että vain kaupungin puoleinen jalkakäytävä on käytössä.

----------


## Minä vain

Minusta tuo Nikinmäen palvelutaso näyttää tavalliselta kaupungin perimmäisessä nurkassa sijaitsevan pientaloalueen palvelutasolta. Viikonloppuisin kello 19 asti pääsee puolen tunnin välein Korsoon ja puolen tunnin välein Koivukylään ja Tikkurilaan. Arkipäivisin kello 20 asti tuon palvelun päälle tulee yksi tai kaksi kertaa tunnissa suora bussi.

Siinä PDF:ssa, jossa on vain kartta, on sellainen virhe että linjan tulevan linjan 751/K tunnus on siinä nykyinen 738/K. 

Linjan 724 reitti on näköjään sama kuin nykyisen linjan 734, mutta ihmetyttää miksi linja kulkee alle kilometrin päästä Tikkurilan asemasta kuitenkaan käymättä siellä. 

722, nykyinen 732, vaikuttaa aika turhalta linjalta. Lakkauttaisin sen kokonaan ja siirtäisin siihen käytetyt rahat linjalle 724. Tällöin sitä liikennöitäisiin puolen tunnin välein kello 21/19 asti, mikä parantaisi selvästi Päiväkummun palvelua. 722 ja 751K ovat ainoat keskustayhteydet muutamalle Vanhan Porvoontien varrella sijaitseva teollisuusrakennukselle. Tämän yhteyden järjestämiseksi riittää kaikkien linjan 738/751 keskustasta aamulla ja Keravalta iltapäivällä lähtevien vuorojen muuttaminen K-vuoroiksi. 

Muiden linjojen kuin 615 katkaisu Aviapoliksen asemalle sen sijaan että ne ajettaisiin lentoasemalle on omituisin koskaan näkemäni joukkoliikennesuunnitelma. Esimerkiksi Ylästöstä tulee menemään kaksi linjaa, joiden molempien päätepysäkki tulee olemaan Aviapoliksen asema, ja lentoasemalle ei tule menemään ainuttakaan linjaa.

----------


## zige94

Linja 738 pysyy linjana 738 ainakin tuon meille Vantaalaisille jaetun tiedotteen mukaan, joten mikä toi höpötys 738->751 on kun en sitä mistään muualtakaan (aka HSL:n sivut) löydä? Vai kuuluuko niihin suunnitelmiin jossa 633:nkin reittinumero meinattiin vaihtaa 651:een, muttei vaihdetakkaan?

724 ei todennäköisesti käy Tikkurilassa koska siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä, ainoastaan turhaa reitin pidennystä. Tikkurilaan löytyy reitin varrelta lukuisia muitakin yhteyksiä.

Päiväkummun yhteyksiä on jo tarpeeksi ja hyvin verrattuna nykyiseen. Päiväkumpu ei ole edes mikään kovin suuri alue + Lahdentie josta muita yhteyksiä on ihan vieressä. Uudessa linjastossa sieltä menee kuitenkin 20-30 min välein yhteys Koivukylän sekä Leinelän asemalle että Ilolan kautta Tikkurilaan. Sen lisäksi tunnin välein suora bussi keskustaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Linja 738 pysyy linjana 738 ainakin tuon meille Vantaalaisille jaetun tiedotteen mukaan, joten mikä toi höpötys 738->751 on kun en sitä mistään muualtakaan (aka HSL:n sivut) löydä? Vai kuuluuko niihin suunnitelmiin jossa 633:nkin reittinumero meinattiin vaihtaa 651:een, muttei vaihdetakkaan?


Samassa PDF:ssä 633 > 651, mutta ilmeisesti kyseessä olikin vanhentunut tieto. Oletin, että 751 pitäisi paikkansa koska se olisi loogisempi kuin 738, kun kerran Pohjois-Nikinmäkeen menevän linjan tunnukseksi vaihtuu 739.




> 724 ei todennäköisesti käy Tikkurilassa koska siitä ei ole mitään hyötyä, ainoastaan turhaa reitin pidennystä. Tikkurilaan löytyy reitin varrelta lukuisia muitakin yhteyksiä.
> 
> Päiväkummun yhteyksiä on jo tarpeeksi ja hyvin verrattuna nykyiseen. Päiväkumpu ei ole edes mikään kovin suuri alue + Lahdentie josta muita yhteyksiä on ihan vieressä. Uudessa linjastossa sieltä menee kuitenkin 20-30 min välein yhteys Koivukylän sekä Leinelän asemalle että Ilolan kautta Tikkurilaan. Sen lisäksi tunnin välein suora bussi keskustaan.


Linjan 724 kierrättäminen Tikkurilan kautta hyödyttäisi juuri Päiväkumpua. Sen ajattaminen puolen tunnin välein olisi ylitarjontaa Päiväkumpuun, mutta käytettävä rahamäärä olisi sama verrattuna siihen että ajetaan tunnin välein linjoja 722 ja 724.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kysyin HSL:ltä tuosta Keravan linjanumeroiden muutoksista, että muuttuvatko ne vai ei. Voin laittaa tänne viestiä, kunhan vastaavat. Melko harhaanjohtavaa, kun linjastosuunnitelma-pdf:ssä puhutaan muutoksista, mutta nyt viimeisimmäksi ne eivät olisi muuttumassa, ennen kuin taas näin jossain lauseen, että myös Keravan numerot muuttuu jo 10.8.2015. Melko epäselvää, sanoisin. Mielestäni Keravan muutaman linjan numerot voisi joka tapauksessa muuttaa nyt samalla, niin matkustajien on sitten vuonna 2017 helpompi opetella uusia reittejä, kun numerot on jo muutettu.

----------


## Max

Yksi kysymys, joka minulle tulee myös mieleen, on linjan 74 kohtalo. Kartan mukaan se ei kulje enää Porttipuistoon mutta toisaalta tämmöistä muutosta en ole kuullut muualla ilmoitetun. Miten lienee tosiasiassa?

----------


## lkrt

> Yksi kysymys, joka minulle tulee myös mieleen, on linjan 74 kohtalo. Kartan mukaan se ei kulje enää Porttipuistoon mutta toisaalta tämmöistä muutosta en ole kuullut muualla ilmoitetun. Miten lienee tosiasiassa?


Tämä muutos taitaa kuulua vasta syksyllä 2016 toimeenpantavaan Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelmaan, jossa 74 katkaistaan Heikinlaaksoon ja Porttipuiston läpi alkaa liikennöidä 554. Muutoksen ei siis ymmärtääkseni pitäisi tapahtua vielä tänä syksynä.

----------


## Tenava

> Kysyin HSL:ltä tuosta Keravan linjanumeroiden muutoksista, että muuttuvatko ne vai ei. Voin laittaa tänne viestiä, kunhan vastaavat. Melko harhaanjohtavaa, kun linjastosuunnitelma-pdf:ssä puhutaan muutoksista, mutta nyt viimeisimmäksi ne eivät olisi muuttumassa, ennen kuin taas näin jossain lauseen, että myös Keravan numerot muuttuu jo 10.8.2015. Melko epäselvää, sanoisin. Mielestäni Keravan muutaman linjan numerot voisi joka tapauksessa muuttaa nyt samalla, niin matkustajien on sitten vuonna 2017 helpompi opetella uusia reittejä, kun numerot on jo muutettu.


Keravan numerot ei muutu eikä reitit paitsi 973 lyhenee Peijakseen täähän on vantaan linjasto muutos ei Keravan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Keravan numerot ei muutu eikä reitit paitsi 973 lyhenee Peijakseen täähän on vantaan linjasto muutos ei Keravan.


Tiedän kyllä, että Keravan linjastomuutos tapahtuu vasta vuonna 2017, mutta monessa eri paikassa on puhuttu myös Keravan numeroiden muuttamisesta. Silti se ei poista sitä asiaa, että olisi järkevää muuttaa myös Keravan numerot samassa rytkässä eikä vasta 2017. Mutta edelleenkin odotan, mitä HSL vastaa tähän.

----------


## Tenava

Siellähän noi linjanumero taulukko on hsl.b sivulla eli keravan numerot pysyy ennallaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siellähän noi linjanumero taulukko on hsl.b sivulla eli keravan numerot pysyy ennallaan.


On kyllä, mutta kuten olen jo useasti todennut, HSL:n sivuilla on ristiriitaista. Eikä tämä ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun HSL tekee virheitä. Mutta edelleenkin odotan vastausta palautteeseeni, sen jälkeen lienemme viisaampia ja tiedämme mitä Keravan linjanumeroiden osalta tapahtuu syksyllä vai tapahtuuko mitään.

----------


## zige94

> On kyllä, mutta kuten olen jo useasti todennut, HSL:n sivuilla on ristiriitaista. Eikä tämä ole ensimmäinen kerta, kun HSL tekee virheitä. Mutta edelleenkin odotan vastausta palautteeseeni, sen jälkeen lienemme viisaampia ja tiedämme mitä Keravan linjanumeroiden osalta tapahtuu syksyllä vai tapahtuuko mitään.


Siis noi linjanumerot on jostain linjastosuunnitelman ajalta. HSL:ltä oon jo itse saanut vastauksen joitakin kuukausia sitten ettei 633/N:n numero vaihdukkaan 651:ksi kuten jossain vanhassa linjastosuunnitelmassa oli tarkoitus. Sen vuoksi sitä ei myöskään karttoihin tai linjalistoihin vaihdettu. 738:sta en kysynyt koska ei kiinnosta mua tippaakaan, mutta jos kerran noihin karttoihin on painettu myös 738 vanhalla numerollaan niin en usko senkään vaihtuvan.

----------


## aki

Kokeilin huvikseni hsl:n tulevat reitit hakupalvelua ja sain aika erikoisia tuloksia. Lähtöpysäkiksi Lammaskuja ja määränpääksi jumbo. Reittihaku ehdotti mm. 571/311 > vaihto Myyrmäessä P-junaan > Aviapoliksessa vaihto linjoille 561/573/415/615 > Jumbo. Matka-aika 49-56 min. 
Siis vaikka linjalla 571 pääsee suoraan Pähkinärinteestä Jumboon n. 30-35 minuutissa niin reittihaku ehdottaa kahden vaihdon matkaa jossa Matka-aikakin on pidempi! Tuntui jotenkin tarkoitushakuiselta tuo P-junan sisällyttäminen hakutulokseen.

----------


## zige94

> Kokeilin huvikseni hsl:n tulevat reitit hakupalvelua ja sain aika erikoisia tuloksia. Lähtöpysäkiksi Lammaskuja ja määränpääksi jumbo. Reittihaku ehdotti mm. 571/311 > vaihto Myyrmäessä P-junaan > Aviapoliksessa vaihto linjoille 561/573/415/615 > Jumbo. Matka-aika 49-56 min. 
> Siis vaikka linjalla 571 pääsee suoraan Pähkinärinteestä Jumboon n. 30-35 minuutissa niin reittihaku ehdottaa kahden vaihdon matkaa jossa Matka-aikakin on pidempi! Tuntui jotenkin tarkoitushakuiselta tuo P-junan sisällyttäminen hakutulokseen.


Ei vaan siinä on ainoastaan samanlainen idiootti ja kummallinen logiikka kuin perus reittioppaassa joka ehdottelee välillä mitä kummallisimpia vaihtoehtoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siis noi linjanumerot on jostain linjastosuunnitelman ajalta. HSL:ltä oon jo itse saanut vastauksen joitakin kuukausia sitten ettei 633/N:n numero vaihdukkaan 651:ksi kuten jossain vanhassa linjastosuunnitelmassa oli tarkoitus. Sen vuoksi sitä ei myöskään karttoihin tai linjalistoihin vaihdettu. 738:sta en kysynyt koska ei kiinnosta mua tippaakaan, mutta jos kerran noihin karttoihin on painettu myös 738 vanhalla numerollaan niin en usko senkään vaihtuvan.


Lähinnä nyt mietin tätä eilen julkaistua tiedotetta, jossa todetaan: "Linjanumerointi uudistetaan samaan aikaan muun merkittävän linjastouudistuksen kanssa. Vantaalla ja Keravalla se tehdään elokuussa 2015 --". Mutta kuten sanoin, ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta, kun HSL:n informaatiossa on virheitä.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

> Lähinnä nyt mietin tätä eilen julkaistua tiedotetta, jossa todetaan: "Linjanumerointi uudistetaan samaan aikaan muun merkittävän linjastouudistuksen kanssa. Vantaalla ja Keravalla se tehdään elokuussa 2015 --". Mutta kuten sanoin, ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta, kun HSL:n informaatiossa on virheitä.





> Lähinnä nyt mietin tätä eilen julkaistua tiedotetta, jossa todetaan: "Linjanumerointi uudistetaan samaan aikaan muun merkittävän linjastouudistuksen kanssa. Vantaalla ja Keravalla se tehdään elokuussa 2015 --". Mutta kuten sanoin, ei olisi ensimmäinen kerta, kun HSL:n informaatiossa on virheitä.


Niin? Eli tuon perusteella olettaisin ettei 633 & 738 numerot vaihdukkaan, jos kerran kuitenkin Keravan numeromuutokset tehdään samalla. Vantaan linjastosuunnitelma on ainoa, jossa oon nähnyt nuo uudet numerot 651 ja 751. Kaikissa kartoissa ja muissa mitä oon nähnyt sen jälkeen on ollut 633 ja 738 nykyisillä numeroilla, eli aika pitkään ovat pitäneet virhettä yllä, vrt. noihin uusiin karttoihin joiden virheet on vain uusia virheitä  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Niin? Eli tuon perusteella olettaisin ettei 633 & 738 numerot vaihdukkaan, jos kerran kuitenkin Keravan numeromuutokset tehdään samalla. Vantaan linjastosuunnitelma on ainoa, jossa oon nähnyt nuo uudet numerot 651 ja 751. Kaikissa kartoissa ja muissa mitä oon nähnyt sen jälkeen on ollut 633 ja 738 nykyisillä numeroilla, eli aika pitkään ovat pitäneet virhettä yllä, vrt. noihin uusiin karttoihin joiden virheet on vain uusia virheitä


Voi olla, että minulle on jäänyt vain sellainen kuva, että nuo muuttuisi kuitenkin. No elokuussahan se sitten nähdään ajaako Keravalla 5, 8, 633, 738 ja 973, vai kenties jotain muuta, joten tätä asiaa ei enää kannata puida.  :Wink:

----------


## Rehtori

> Voi olla, että minulle on jäänyt vain sellainen kuva, että nuo muuttuisi kuitenkin. No elokuussahan se sitten nähdään ajaako Keravalla 5, 8, 633, 738 ja 973, vai kenties jotain muuta, joten tätä asiaa ei enää kannata puida.


Ajatus on että uusi numerointi tulisi käyttöön elokuussa 2016. http://keravanlinjasto.blogspot.fi

----------


## Bussipoika

Kun tutkin Vantaan uutta linjastolistaa huomasin, että 562 on merkattu läpi yön ajavaksi linjaksi. Linja päättyy kuitenkin jo Aviapolikseen, eli täytyykö 562:ta vaihtaa Aviapoliksessa 415N:n? Muistelen joskus kysyneeni asiasta täällä jlf:ssä, ja silloin minulle vastattiin, että öisin kulkisi 562N...

----------


## zige94

> Kun tutkin Vantaan uutta linjastolistaa huomasin, että 562 on merkattu läpi yön ajavaksi linjaksi. Linja päättyy kuitenkin jo Aviapolikseen, eli täytyykö 562:ta vaihtaa Aviapoliksessa 415N:n? Muistelen joskus kysyneeni asiasta täällä jlf:ssä, ja silloin minulle vastattiin, että öisin kulkisi 562N...


Öisin kulkee 562N joka jatkaa Aviapolikselta Lentoasemalle asti ja kulkee 30 min välein joka yö.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ajatus on että uusi numerointi tulisi käyttöön elokuussa 2016. http://keravanlinjasto.blogspot.fi


Kappas, muistin Keravan linjastosuunnitelman ajankohdan väärin ja se lienee sekoittanut ajatukseni. Kiitos tuosta linkistä!  :Smile:  Tämän olisi kyllä voinut tiedottaa, että aiemmista suunnitelmista poiketen Keravan linjanumerot muuttuvat vasta elokuussa 2016, kun uusi linjasto otetaan käyttöön, niin olisi säästytty tältäkin.

----------


## Max

HS Mesta taas suoltaa potaskaa ja väittää, että elokuun jälkeen Ylästöön pääsisi vain yhdellä bussilinjalla. Jännä vain, että esim. tämän kartan mukaan linjoja Ylästöön menee neljä.

----------


## aki

> HS Mesta taas suoltaa potaskaa ja väittää, että elokuun jälkeen Ylästöön pääsisi vain yhdellä bussilinjalla. Jännä vain, että esim. tämän kartan mukaan linjoja Ylästöön menee neljä.


Totta kuitenkin on, että nyt Ylästön läpi kulkevat kolme SISÄISTÄ linjaa 51, 55 ja 57 korvataan yhdellä linjalla 571. Uusi 573 vastaa nykyistä 37:aa ja se ajaa muutaman koululaisvuoron aamulla ja päivällä 75-120 min vuorovälillä joten sitä en kehtaisi oikeaksi vaihtoehdoksi edes laskea.
Huono puoli on myös että jatkossa suoraan Ylästöntietä ei mene yhtään sisäistä linjaa jotka palvelisivat kouluyhteyksiä. Tällä osuudella on kuitenkin kolme pysäkkiä joilta ei enää pääse vaihdotta Myyrmäen ja Tikkurilan suuntiin.
Vuoromäärä tulee tippumaan nykyisestä huomattavasti ja alueen asukkaiden pelkona onkin ollut, riittääkö 571:n kapasiteetti jatkossa ruuhka-aikaan kun koululaiset pyrkivät kouluihin. Syksy sitten näyttää mille tasolle matkustajamäärät asettuvat ja joudutaanko vuoroja ruuhka-aikoina lisäämään. Varmaa on kuitenkin että kouluyhteyksiä kehärata ei mitenkään korvaa koska koulut ovat yleensä muualla kuin kehäradan varrella.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Ensimmäistä kertaa sitten suur-Rooman, Päiväkummun joukkoliikennetarjooma paranee het kertalaakista. En valita.

--

----------


## zige94

Ilmeisesti HSL:llä ollaan viisastuttu ja tehty pysäkkikyltit ja todennäköisesti suunnitelmat junan korvaavasta liikenteestä poikkeustilanteissa.

----------


## Resiina

> Ilmeisesti HSL:llä ollaan viisastuttu ja tehty pysäkkikyltit ja todennäköisesti suunnitelmat junan korvaavasta liikenteestä poikkeustilanteissa.


Tämäpä hauskaa, kaksi eri henkilöä ottaa kuvan samasta pysäkkikilvestä ja laittaa kuvan aikalailla yhtä aikaa kahteen eri viestiketjuun  :Smile: :

----------


## 339-DF

Kansainväinen käytäntö. Ja hyvä sellainen. Mutta eikö liuskan pitäisi olla junanvioletti?

560:n päreet näyttävät olevan tuplakorkuisia ja runkovärisiä, mutta muuten tavallisia. Ei tule siis "jokeripysäkkejä" sille?

----------


## Koge

> Ilmeisesti HSL:llä ollaan viisastuttu ja tehty pysäkkikyltit ja todennäköisesti suunnitelmat junan korvaavasta liikenteestä poikkeustilanteissa.


Tuollainen korvaavan liikenteen kyltti on muuten ollut jo ainakin keväästä saakka Kilon asemalla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Sivusin tätä asiaa jo toisessa ketjussa, mutta ihmettelen nyt täälläkin yhtä Vantaan uuden linjaston epäkohtaa. Miksi esim. linja 562 päätettiin katkaista Aviapoliin asemalle, kun ainakin keskipäivällä löysää tuntuu riittävän? Seurasin yhtenä päivänä, että seuraava 562 ehtii tulla Aviapoliin asemalle hyvissä ajoin ennen edellisen lähtöä, eli seisomista tulee yli 10 min. Väljää oli myös linjoilla 415 ja 561. Eikö tuossa ajassa ja linjalle 1-2 autoa lisäämällä ehtisi palvella myös lentoasemaa? Seuraamani n. tunnin aikana kovin montaa ihmistä per vuoro ei Aviapoliihin asti tullut ja heistäkin suurin osa jatkoi matkaansa kävellen, joten on selvää, että kovin montaa lentoasemalle matkustavaa linja ei houkuttele nykyisellään. Enkä ihmettele, kun vaihto 615:een on käytännössä mahdoton, kun ne olivat järestään keskipäivälläkin tuulilasikuormassa ja kävely Aviapoliin aseman uumenissa vie tuhottomasti aikaa.

Yksi ongelma lentoasemalle asti ajamisessa on tietysti lippujen myynnin hitaus terminaaleilla, mutta tämän voi tarvittaessa ratkaista sillä, että lippuja ei myydä bussissa lentoasemalla (eli ts. kahden pysäkin avorahastus). Lippujen myynnin voi hoitaa lippuautomaattien ja R-kioskien kautta sekä perustamalla myyntipisteen matkailuneuvonnan yhteyteen.

Tästä linjojen katkaisusta on puhuttu täälläkin paljon, mutta toin senn nyt taas esille, kun se kiinnitti Aviapoliissa käydessäni huomioni.

----------


## Max

> Seurasin yhtenä päivänä, että seuraava 562 ehtii tulla Aviapoliin asemalle hyvissä ajoin ennen edellisen lähtöä, eli seisomista tulee yli 10 min. Väljää oli myös linjoilla 415 ja 561. Eikö tuossa ajassa ja linjalle 1-2 autoa lisäämällä ehtisi palvella myös lentoasemaa? Seuraamani n. tunnin aikana kovin montaa ihmistä per vuoro ei Aviapoliihin asti tullut ja heistäkin suurin osa jatkoi matkaansa kävellen, joten on selvää, että kovin montaa lentoasemalle matkustavaa linja ei houkuttele nykyisellään. Enkä ihmettele, kun vaihto 615:een on käytännössä mahdoton, kun ne olivat järestään keskipäivälläkin tuulilasikuormassa ja kävely Aviapoliin aseman uumenissa vie tuhottomasti aikaa.


562 matkustajien lieneekin pääosin fiksumpaa vaihtaa junaan Tikkurilassa kuin Aviapoliksessa. Tikkurilasta juna vie kentälle 8 minuutissa.

Katsoin vielä Reittiopasta ja se näkyy tosiaan vielä Puutarhatien kohdaltakin suosittelevan Tikkurilan kautta ajoa ainakin joissain tapauksissa. Sitä kauempana ei juuri ketään asu ennen Kartanonkoskea ja sieltä pääsee jo 615:lla suoraan lentoasemalle.

----------


## Multsun poika

Please, älkää käyttäkö "Aviapoliin asemalle", kun on kyse Aviapoliksen asemasta.

Huonoa kieltä tunkee muutonkin esille joka paikasta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 562 matkustajien lieneekin pääosin fiksumpaa vaihtaa junaan Tikkurilassa kuin Aviapoliksessa. Tikkurilasta juna vie kentälle 8 minuutissa.
> 
> Katsoin vielä Reittiopasta ja se näkyy tosiaan vielä Puutarhatien kohdaltakin suosittelevan Tikkurilan kautta ajoa ainakin joissain tapauksissa. Sitä kauempana ei juuri ketään asu ennen Kartanonkoskea ja sieltä pääsee jo 615:lla suoraan lentoasemalle.


No jos käytetään Puutarhatietä esimerkkinä: 562:lla lentoasemalle menisi noin 20-25 minuuttia, nyt menee 562 Tikkurilaan 6 min. + kävely junalaiturille ja junan odotus 5-10 min. + I-juna lentoasemalle 8 min. + kävely terminaaliin 5-10 min. (kunhan terminaalien pään uloskäynti avautuu) = 24-34 min. karkeasti arvioituna. Jokainen voi miettiä, että mennäkkö suoraan yhdellä bussilla vai vaihtaen, kun matka-aika on suunnilleen sama. Toki tämä ei päde joka paikkaan, rautatieasemien läheltä ja hyvien bussiyhteyksien varrelta vaihdollinen yhteys on varmasti nopeampi, mutta silti moni varmasti matkustaisi mielellään yhdellä bussilla perille. Ja tarkoitan nyt lähinnä lentomatkustajia, joilla on yleensä paljon aikaa ja isot matkalaukut. Lentoasemalla työskentelevät ovat asia erikseen, heitä vaihdollinen yhteys palvelee varmasti paremmin, koska he haluavat vain päästä mahdollisimman nopeasti kotoa töihin ja takaisin. Mutta, tämä on vain oma näkemykseni ja perustuu omiin kokemuksiini ja havaintoihini.




> Please, älkää käyttäkö "Aviapoliin asemalle", kun on kyse Aviapoliksen asemasta.
> 
> Huonoa kieltä tunkee muutonkin esille joka paikasta.


Kiitos huomautuksesta, itse olen yleensä varsin tarkka käyttämäni kielen oikeellisuudesta, mutta nyt olen epähuomiossa ohittanut annetun ohjeistuksen. "Vaikka historialliset polis-loppuiset nimet taivutetaan tyyliin Akropolis : Akropoliin, niin saman kreikkalaisperäisen lopun sisältävät nykyaikaiset nimet taivutetaan vierassanojen yleiseen taivutustapaan, esimerkiksi Minneapolis : Minneapolisin (tai Minneapoliksen)." Seison korjattuna.

----------


## chauffer

> Sivusin tätä asiaa jo toisessa ketjussa, mutta ihmettelen nyt täälläkin yhtä Vantaan uuden linjaston epäkohtaa. Miksi esim. linja 562 päätettiin katkaista Aviapoliin asemalle, kun ainakin keskipäivällä löysää tuntuu riittävän? Seurasin yhtenä päivänä, että seuraava 562 ehtii tulla Aviapoliin asemalle hyvissä ajoin ennen edellisen lähtöä, eli seisomista tulee yli 10 min. Väljää oli myös linjoilla 415 ja 561. Eikö tuossa ajassa ja linjalle 1-2 autoa lisäämällä ehtisi palvella myös lentoasemaa? Seuraamani n. tunnin aikana kovin montaa ihmistä per vuoro ei Aviapoliihin asti tullut ja heistäkin suurin osa jatkoi matkaansa kävellen, joten on selvää, että kovin montaa lentoasemalle matkustavaa linja ei houkuttele nykyisellään. Enkä ihmettele, kun vaihto 615:een on käytännössä mahdoton, kun ne olivat järestään keskipäivälläkin tuulilasikuormassa ja kävely Aviapoliin aseman uumenissa vie tuhottomasti aikaa.
> 
> Yksi ongelma lentoasemalle asti ajamisessa on tietysti lippujen myynnin hitaus terminaaleilla, mutta tämän voi tarvittaessa ratkaista sillä, että lippuja ei myydä bussissa lentoasemalla (eli ts. kahden pysäkin avorahastus). Lippujen myynnin voi hoitaa lippuautomaattien ja R-kioskien kautta sekä perustamalla myyntipisteen matkailuneuvonnan yhteyteen.
> 
> Tästä linjojen katkaisusta on puhuttu täälläkin paljon, mutta toin senn nyt taas esille, kun se kiinnitti Aviapoliissa käydessäni huomioni.


Heh, ei linjastoa ja linjojen päätepysäkkejä suunnitella sen mukaan paljonko ajoaikaa on annettu  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Heh, ei linjastoa ja linjojen päätepysäkkejä suunnitella sen mukaan paljonko ajoaikaa on annettu


No heh vaan, tiedän kyllä, että linjat suunnitellaan käytettävissä olevan rahamäärän, tietyn alueen palvelutasoluokituksen ja kysynnän mukaan. Lisänä sitten tietysti joitain muita tekijöitä, kuten matkustajavirtojen ohjaus, yhteys omaan aluekeskukseen jne. Myös linjapintuuden ja kiertelevyysindeksin tulee totta kai säilyä kohtuullisena ja houkuttelevana.

Aiemmassa viestissäni tarkoitin lähinnä sitä, että kun linjan automäärää ei tarvitse merkittävästi lisätä, niin miksei voitaisi ajaa esim. 562:ta lentoasemalle saakka. Matkustajia varmasti riittäisi tarpeeksi (omien kokemusteni ja aiemmin kertomieni perusteluiden pohjalta), mutta tietystikään en ole tutkinut tai perehtynyt mihinkään aineistoon, joka todistaisi väittämäni todeksi. Ja mikäli ei riittäisi joka vuorolle, niin miksei sitten voitaisiin ajaa vaikka osa vuoroista A-tunnuksella lentoasemalle, esim. 30 tai 60 minuutin vuorovälillä. Mutta ei tästä nyt sen enempää, lähinnä halusin vain jakaa ajatuksiani, niin kuin tällä foorumilla on ymmärtääkseni tarkoituksena.

----------


## Minä vain

Olen tehnyt kehäradan avautumisen jälkeen kaksi oikeaa matkaa lentokentältä ja yhden lentokentälle. Ensimmäisellä kerralla lentokentältä pääsin ulos koneesta 23.06 ja ehdin juuri sopivasti 23.12 lähtevään sukkulabussiin, ja edelleen juuri sopivasti 23.27 lähtevään junaan. Kilometrin pituinen miinus tulee siitä että busseja lähti lentoasemalle 10 minuutin välein myös silloin kun sieltä lähtee juna 30 minuutin välein. Laadukkaan joukkoliikenteen kaupungista tuleva voi luulla että juna-asemalle lähtee sukkulabussi sieltä myös lähtee juna.

Toisella kerralla lähti seuraavaksi kello 0.30 lähtevä linjan 615 bussi. Se ängettiin niin täyteen kun siihen mahtui ihmisiä. Lastaaminen oli kaoottista ja kesti pitkään kertalippuineen ja matkatavaroineen, jälkimmäisten takia bussissa oli vielä ahtaampaa ja epämiellyttävämpää kuin muuten olisi. Niin ja minustakin linjan 562 ja muiden linjojen katkaisu Aviapoliksen asemalle on minustakin kardinaalimunaus.

----------


## chauffer

> Niin ja minustakin linjan 562 ja muiden linjojen katkaisu Aviapoliksen asemalle on minustakin kardinaalimunaus.


Tässä olen toki samaa mieltä  :Mad:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Niin ja minustakin linjan 562 ja muiden linjojen katkaisu Aviapoliksen asemalle on minustakin kardinaalimunaus.


Kompataanpa tältäkin suunnalta. En keksi mitään järkevää syytä sille, miksi linjat piti katkaista väkisin Aviapolikseen lentoaseman sijaan. Kustannussyistä se ei voi olla kiinni, ei aikataulusyistä, eikä liioin kentän bussilaitureiden ahtaudesta. Toinen, joskin huomattavasti vähämerkityksellisempi linjankatkaisu on 973, jonka Vantaan puolen päätepysäkki siirrettiin Päiväkummusta Peijaksen sairaalalle. Päiväkumpuun toki tuli linjan 973 korvikkeeksi linja 624, mutta olisin voinut kuvitella, että 973 olisi päätetty esimerkiksi Koivukylän asemalle. Tässäkään ratkaisussa kyse ei olisi ollut kustannuksista tai aikatauluista.

----------


## sub

Toiminnallisesti huumoritason raskasraiteen linjausratkaisua valtakunnan ykköskentälle täytyy yrittää vahvistaa keinolla millä hyvänsä, vaikka sitten koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kustannuksella.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Vantaan Sanomissa kirjoitetaan näin: Bussiuudistus jätti lentoaseman työntekijät paitsioon  Aivan kuin asuisi syrjäseudulla

----------


## 339-DF

> Vantaan Sanomissa kirjoitetaan näin: Bussiuudistus jätti lentoaseman työntekijät paitsioon  Aivan kuin asuisi syrjäseudulla


Harvinainen poikkeus siihen raskasraideiloon nähden, jota suomenkielinen media meille tuputtaa. Tämä virke ehkä kitetyttää koko ongelman, kun taas kerran raha ei riitä kaikkeen, vaan käenpoika syö ne kuuluisat tuhkat sieltä pesästä:




> Kehärata ehkä palvelee niitä, jotka asuvat tai työskentelevät sen varrella, mutta muiden julkista liikennettä käyttävien asema on surkea lentokentän läheisyydessä ja käsittääkseni muuallakin.

----------


## hana

> Katsoinko oikein, että jatkossa ei enää pääse suoraan Tikkurilan asemalta kehä kolmosen varteen. V53:n reitti muuttuu ja 577 lopetetaan. Olen ehdottanut tätä aiemminkin eli, että H73 ajaisi Tikkurilan asemalle. Lisäkustannuksia ei juuri tulisi ja poistuva reittiosuus ei haittaisi liikaa.


Nyt kun Vantaan uutta linjastoa on käytetty muutaman kuukauden ajan, olen edelleen samaa mieltä, että H73:n päättäri olisi parempi olla Tikkurilan asemalla nykyisen päättärin sijasta. En tosin muista mikä oli H73:n kohtalo uudessa Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelmassa.

----------


## fani

> Nyt kun Vantaan uutta linjastoa on käytetty muutaman kuukauden ajan, olen edelleen samaa mieltä, että H73:n päättäri olisi parempi olla Tikkurilan asemalla nykyisen päättärin sijasta. En tosin muista mikä oli H73:n kohtalo uudessa Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelmassa.


Reitti pysyy samana, ainakin sen suunnitelman mukaan.

----------


## Max

> Nyt kun Vantaan uutta linjastoa on käytetty muutaman kuukauden ajan, olen edelleen samaa mieltä, että H73:n päättäri olisi parempi olla Tikkurilan asemalla nykyisen päättärin sijasta. En tosin muista mikä oli H73:n kohtalo uudessa Koillis-Helsingin linjastosuunnitelmassa.


Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Hassua, ettei Ala-Tikkurilasta pääse millään julkisella välineellä Tikkurilaan (tai päinvastoin). Sentään nyt korjataan se puute, ettei Tammistosta (tai Etelä-Ruskeasannasta) ole päässyt Tikkurilaan vaihdottomasti, kun uusi 612 aloittaa kulkemisen. Tunnin vuoroväli ei tosin povaa linjalle ihan valtavaa suosiota mutta kuitenkin...

----------


## Miska

> Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Hassua, ettei Ala-Tikkurilasta pääse millään julkisella välineellä Tikkurilaan (tai päinvastoin). Sentään nyt korjataan se puute, ettei Tammistosta (tai Etelä-Ruskeasannasta) ole päässyt Tikkurilaan vaihdottomasti, kun uusi 612 aloittaa kulkemisen. Tunnin vuoroväli ei tosin povaa linjalle ihan valtavaa suosiota mutta kuitenkin...


Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan suuntaan tehtiin vanhan linjaston aikaan linjoilla 53 ja 577 arkisin yhteensä noin 10-15 nousua päivässä. Tuo on niin mitätön määrä matkustajia, ettei se oikein yksinään perustele linjan 73 jatkamista Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan matkakeskukselle. Jatkeen kustannukset kun olisivat vähintään useita satojatuhansia euroja vuodessa. Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilaan toki pääsee 73:sta Puistolassa junaan vaihtamalla. Ala-Tikkurilasta ei toisaalta ole mikään mahdoton kävelymatka Tikkurilantien pysäkeille, vaikka välissä kulkeva Keravanjoki toiki paikoin pidentääkin kävelymatkaa. Voi olla, että 73:n jatke Tikkurilaan vielä joskus toteutuu, mutta ei se kyllä missään nimessä ole seudun joukkoliikenteen tärkeimpien kehittämiskohteiden joukossa. 

Vähän samanlainen tapaus on tuo linja 612:kin. Pahoin pelkään, että se tulee kulkemaan ainakin suurimman osan liikennöintiajastaan kuormassa, jonka kuljettamiseen riittäisi henkilöautokin. Linjaa 612 on tarkoitus liikennöidä Vantaan kaupungin myöntämän lisämäärärahan turvin, mutta jottei homma menisi aivan poskettomaksi törsäämiseksi, liikennöidään linjaa vain arkisin noin klo 7 - 18.

----------


## Amatööri

Voisihan sen H73 muuttaa Tikkurilaan, mutta H70 päättäri sitten Lampputieltä H73 nykyiselle päättärille. On myös autottomia asiakkaita Biltemaan._

----------


## hana

> Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan suuntaan tehtiin vanhan linjaston aikaan linjoilla 53 ja 577 arkisin yhteensä noin 10-15 nousua päivässä. Tuo on niin mitätön määrä matkustajia, ettei se oikein yksinään perustele linjan 73 jatkamista Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan matkakeskukselle. Jatkeen kustannukset kun olisivat vähintään useita satojatuhansia euroja vuodessa. Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilaan toki pääsee 73:sta Puistolassa junaan vaihtamalla. Ala-Tikkurilasta ei toisaalta ole mikään mahdoton kävelymatka Tikkurilantien pysäkeille, vaikka välissä kulkeva Keravanjoki toiki paikoin pidentääkin kävelymatkaa. Voi olla, että 73:n jatke Tikkurilaan vielä joskus toteutuu, mutta ei se kyllä missään nimessä ole seudun joukkoliikenteen tärkeimpien kehittämiskohteiden joukossa. 
> 
> Vähän samanlainen tapaus on tuo linja 612:kin. Pahoin pelkään, että se tulee kulkemaan ainakin suurimman osan liikennöintiajastaan kuormassa, jonka kuljettamiseen riittäisi henkilöautokin. Linjaa 612 on tarkoitus liikennöidä Vantaan kaupungin myöntämän lisämäärärahan turvin, mutta jottei homma menisi aivan poskettomaksi törsäämiseksi, liikennöidään linjaa vain arkisin noin klo 7 - 18.


Jos katsotaan kehä kolmosen ja Neste huoltoaseman väliset pysäkit uskoisin kyllä, että nousuja ja pois jääntejä oli molemmat puolet huomioiden vuorokaudessa ennemminkin satoja kuin kymmeniä. Eikös tuon Dixin valmistumisen jälkeen, jos ajattaisi H73:n suorinta reittiä asemalle onnistuisi samalla autokierrolla.

----------


## Miska

> Jos katsotaan kehä kolmosen ja Neste huoltoaseman väliset pysäkit uskoisin kyllä, että nousuja ja pois jääntejä oli molemmat puolet huomioiden vuorokaudessa ennemminkin satoja kuin kymmeniä. Eikös tuon Dixin valmistumisen jälkeen, jos ajattaisi H73:n suorinta reittiä asemalle onnistuisi samalla autokierrolla.


Ajoaika riittäisi ehkä joinakin yksittäisinä hetkinä päivästä, mutta ajoajan pidennys olisi noin 4-5 minuutin luokkaa per sivu eikä aikataulussa noin paljon löysää ole. Tuo 10-15 nousua päivässä Tikkurilan suuntaan oli muistaakseni Suutarilantien liittymän, Tikkuritien liittymän ja Härkävaljakontien kohdalla olleen pysäkin yhteistulos. Vantaan puolella Horsmakujan kohdalla olevan pysäkin nousijamäärillä ei ole tässä tapauksessa oikeastaan merkitystä, kun korttelin toiselta puolelta pääsee Tikkurilan matkakeskukselle linjoilla 575, 576 ja 611. Ala-Tikkurilasta Myyrmäen suuntaan pääsee edelleen linjalla 572, joka palvelee ihan riittävän hyvin tuon alueen työmatkayhteyksiä. Muutenhan tuolla ei juuri kukaan joukkoliikenteellä liikukaan. Tuolla, kuten muuallakin taksarajan pinnassa, todennäköisesti kävellään taksarajan yli merkittävän rahallisen säästön takia. Esimerkiksi Vantaan puolelta Ala-Tikkurilassa tai Suutarilassa työssä käyvä kävelee Vantaan puoleiselta pysäkiltä rajan yli Helsingin puolelle selvitäkseen sisäisellä lipulla.

----------


## Max

> Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan suuntaan tehtiin vanhan linjaston aikaan linjoilla 53 ja 577 arkisin yhteensä noin 10-15 nousua päivässä. Tuo on niin mitätön määrä matkustajia, ettei se oikein yksinään perustele linjan 73 jatkamista Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan matkakeskukselle.


Näin varmaan on ollutkin tilanteessa, jossa tuo reilun kilometrin matka on edellyttänyt seutulippua. Uuden tariffirajasysteemin aikana tuo melkomoinen este poistuu matkanteolta. Kokonaisuuden kannalta kun edelleenkin on järjetöntä, jos Puistolan alueelta kaukojunaan pyrkivä matkustaa tässä tarkoituksessa Pasilaan, ettei joudu maksamaan seutulippua.

----------


## hana

En tiedä kuinka tiukka kierto tuolla 623:lla on, mutta juuri nyt asuntoja rakennetaan paljon Valtimotien varteen ja kerrostaloalue laajenee pohjoiseen päin niin potentiaalisia matkustajia tulisi paljon lisää. Linja siis lyhennettiin viime syksynä Peijaksen sairaalalle, mutta kävelymatka esim. Valtimotien pohjoispuolelta on vähän liian pitkä. Vaihtamalla toki pääsee, mutta jos 623:n päättärin saisi palautettua samalla autokierrolla vanhaan paikkaan olisi se varmasti hyvä asia uusien talojen asukkaille.

----------


## Miska

> En tiedä kuinka tiukka kierto tuolla 623:lla on, mutta juuri nyt asuntoja rakennetaan paljon Valtimotien varteen ja kerrostaloalue laajenee pohjoiseen päin niin potentiaalisia matkustajia tulisi paljon lisää. Linja siis lyhennettiin viime syksynä Peijaksen sairaalalle, mutta kävelymatka esim. Valtimotien pohjoispuolelta on vähän liian pitkä. Vaihtamalla toki pääsee, mutta jos 623:n päättärin saisi palautettua samalla autokierrolla vanhaan paikkaan olisi se varmasti hyvä asia uusien talojen asukkaille.


Linjaa 623 lyhennettiin juuri siksi, ettei kahden tunnin kierrosaika enää riittänyt vanhalla reitillä edes ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella. Hiljaisimpaan aikaan päivästä Rekolanmäkeen asti ehtisi ajaa. Toinen syy lyhentämiseen oli se, ettei tuolta Valtimotieltä pahemmin noussut väkeä kyytiin. Alueelta on kuitenkin pisimmilläänkin alle kilometri Rekolan asemalle. Siinä vaiheessa kun asutus laajenee lännemmäs Ilolan suuntaan joudutaan kenties pohtimaan jotain uutta joukkoliikennetarjontaa tuonne Rekolanmäen perukoille. Ehkä pikkubussilla liikennöitävä linja 625 voisi laajentua kokopäiväiseksi ellei katuverkko mahdollista jonkin isolla bussilla liikennöitävän linjan viemistä alueen läpi.

----------


## Wolde

Kovasti tuntuu huhuja kiertelevän että nyt olisi Vantaan vuoro lakkauttaa kutsuperjaatteella toimivat lähibussit ja korvata ne tavallista linjaa ajavilla lähibusseilla.
Esimerkiksi Lähibussi 313 (Pähkinärinne/Hämeenkylä/Varisto/Vapaala) joka korvasi linjan P16 olisi saamassa tuon reitin takaisin ajettavaksi.

Jokainen vuorollaan kokeillut ja todennut huonoksi kutsutoiminnan. Joukot Helsingissä, palvelulinjat Espoossa ja nyt lähibussit Vantaalla.  :Laughing:

----------


## Max

Dixin uusi osa avataan ensi viikolla. Onko mitään tietoa, milloin bussit siirtyvät Lummetien poikkeusreitiltä takaisin Unikkotielle?

----------


## hana

> Dixin uusi osa avataan ensi viikolla. Onko mitään tietoa, milloin bussit siirtyvät Lummetien poikkeusreitiltä takaisin Unikkotielle?


Luinkohan Vantaan Sanomista että syysliikenteen alkaessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minusta kyllä on ihmisten kiusaamista katkaista linja 561 (nykyinen 519) Aviapoliksen asemalle, että lentomatkustajat ja lentokentän työntekijät saadaan kehäradan junaan yhdeksi asemanväliksi. Samaa voisi pienemmässä mittakaavassa sanoa myös linjoista 562 ja 415.





> Aika lailla tyhjilläänhän nuo linjat nykyäänkin kulkevat tulevan Aviapoliksen aseman ja lentoaseman välillä. Sitä paitsi esimerkiksi Mellunmäestä tai Itäkeskuksesta tullessa pääsee huomattavasti nopeammin lentokentälle vaihtamalla junaan Malmilla tai Tikkurilassa. Tarvetta vaihtaa Aviapoliksessa ei siten todellisuudessa kovin suuressa mittakaavassa ole. Max:n mainitsemien linjojen jatkaminen terminaaleille asti maksaisi karkeasti yhden kokopäivävuoron per linja eli noin miljoonan vuodessa.


Vajaan 4,5 vuoden jälkeen tilanne onkin jo aivan toinen: 415 ja 561 kannattaa ajaa taas lentoasemalle ja 615:n tueksi on perustettu 617. 562:n jatkoa odotellessa...  :Wink:

----------


## hana

Linjastosuunnittelua on hauska tehdä ihan harrastuspohjalta ja seuraavanlaisia muutoksia tekisin Vantaalle pääradan ympäristöön ajatuksella ettei kustannustaso juuri nousisi ja poistuva reittiosuus olisi vähäinen tai sille jäisi vielä toinen linja. Nyt kun Dixin toinen vaihe on valmis siirtäisin 73:n päättärin Tikkurilan asemalle reittiä Kielotie-Tikkurilantie-Ratatie, matka-ajan pidennys olisi max 3 minuuttia nykyiseen päättäriin ja näin saataisiin takaisin bussiyhteys Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan asemalle ja toki tuo yhteys hyödyttäisi muitakin. Linjan 619 reitin siirtäisin kulkemaan Tarhurintien kautta Hiekkaharjuun jolloin myös Tarhurinpuiston alueella tulisi kunnon bussiyhteys ja poistuvalle reittiosuudelle jäisi kuitenkin 736. Nyt onkin jo meneillään linjastosuunnittelu Lahden väylän linjojen päättämisestä Kalasatamaan. Säästyneillä rahoilla siirtäisin 722:n päättärin Leinelän asemalle reitillä Koivukylän Puistotie-Leineläntie. 724:n ajattaisin Tikkurilan asemalle Ratatien kautta ja siitä takaisin nykyiselle reitille Tikkurilantielle. Näin tulisi Vantaan vilkkaimmalle asemalle bussiyhteys myös Lahden väylän suuntaan. Näissä molemmissa poistuva reittiosuus olisi haitaltaan vähäinen. Harkitsisin myös 731:n palauttamista Vanhalle Lahdentielle. Ehdotukseni 633:n osalta vaatii parisataa metriä uutta kadunpätkää välille Pakkasraitti-Epinkoskentie jota kyllä on jo väläytelty suunnitelmissa. Kyseistä kadun pätkää voisi hyödyntää myös Tuusulan uuden linjaston suunnittelussa. Muuttaisin 633:n perusreitin kulkemaan reittiä Pakkasraitti-Epinkoskentie-Koivukylänväylä-Laaksotie-Simonkyläntie. Luonnollisesti tämä reitti on hitaampi joten siirtäisin linjan toisen pään Hakaniemeen. Yhdessä 623:n kanssa linjoille voisi tehdä viikonlopullekin säännöllisen noin 30 minuutin vuorovälin samalle reitille aina Simonkyläntien ja Laaksotien risteykseen ja samalla Ilolan alue saisi myös viikonloppuliikenteen keskustan suuntaan. 562:n osalta taitaakin jo olla päätös sen muuttamisesta runkolinjaksi ja sen tuloa ei pidä ainakaan hidastaa. Saa kommentoida.

----------


## fani

Itsekin harrastan tätä linjastosuunnittelua ja olen miettinyt 711 linjan tarpeellisuutta. Voisiko linjan lopettaa ja korvata linjoilla 553 ja 724? 553 voisi jatkaa Kuninkaanmäkeen, jolloin korvaisi puuttuvaa osaa Hakunilasta eteenpäin ja pääradalta säilyisi kuitenkin samantasoinen yhteys siihen suuntaan. 724 voisi kääntää Kuusikosta Kyytitielle ja ajaa 711 reittiä Heurekalle asti, josta sitten suoraan Tikkurilan aseman kautta Ratatietä Valkoisenlähteentielle ja sieltä takaisin omalle reitilleen. Josta sitten Koivukylänväylän kautta Kytötielle, josta bussi ajaisi Peijaksentielle ja sieltä edelleen Päiväkumpuun. Poistuvaa reittiosuutta Laurantiellä paikkaisi 722, jolla voisi ajaa vähän nykyistä myöhempään.

Vai onko linja 711 tarpeellinen? Mikä kenties jäi huomioimatta kun näitä muutoksia tehtailin? Matkustajiahan siellä nyt ei paljoa ole jos ei ruuhka-aikaa oteta huomioon.

Lisäksi 711 palvelutaso voitaisiin Jokiniemenkadulla korvata linjan 712 pienellä reittimuutoksella. Ja 712 loppupäätä voisi muokata niin, että ajaisi Vanhaa Porvoontietä Koivukylänväylälle asti, josta sitten kiertäisi Kuninkaanmäen päinvastaiseen suuntaan nykyiseen verrattuna.

Tähän vielä lisään, että jos Raide-Jokeri 3 tapahtuu, niin silloin 711 voisi tuoda takaisin muodossa Kuninkaanmäki-Hakunila-Hakkila-Maarinkunnas-Jokiniemi-Tikkurila.

----------


## aki

> Linjastosuunnittelua on hauska tehdä ihan harrastuspohjalta ja seuraavanlaisia muutoksia tekisin Vantaalle pääradan ympäristöön ajatuksella ettei kustannustaso juuri nousisi ja poistuva reittiosuus olisi vähäinen tai sille jäisi vielä toinen linja. Nyt kun Dixin toinen vaihe on valmis siirtäisin 73:n päättärin Tikkurilan asemalle reittiä Kielotie-Tikkurilantie-Ratatie, matka-ajan pidennys olisi max 3 minuuttia nykyiseen päättäriin ja näin saataisiin takaisin bussiyhteys Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan asemalle ja toki tuo yhteys hyödyttäisi muitakin.


577 lopetettiin muistaakseni vähäisten käyttäjämäärien takia mutta nyt kun Tikkurilan keskusta kehittyy kovasti ja Dixikin on valmistunut niin 73:n jatkolle Tikkurilaan voisi hyvinkin olla kysyntää. Vyöhykeuudistuksen myötä kuntarajan ylityskin halpenee kun ei tarvitse enää kallista seutulippua vaan riittää BC-vyöhykkeen lippu ja AB-kausilipulla matkustava voi ostaa edullisen vyöhykelisän.

Länsi-Vantaalaisena olen suurelta osin tyytyväinen uuteen linjastoon, mutta Rajatorpan ja Myyrmäen väliseen liikenteeseen olisin toivonut parannusta. Pysäkit Rajatorpantiellä ovat melko kaukana osasta Rajatorppaa joten olisin siirtänyt linjan 311 kulkemaan Nuijatien kautta jolloin alueelta olisi paremmat yhteydet Myyrmäkeen. Reittimuutos pidentäisi matka-aikaa n. 1-2min/suunta.

----------


## Miska

> 577 lopetettiin muistaakseni vähäisten käyttäjämäärien takia mutta nyt kun Tikkurilan keskusta kehittyy kovasti ja Dixikin on valmistunut niin 73:n jatkolle Tikkurilaan voisi hyvinkin olla kysyntää. Vyöhykeuudistuksen myötä kuntarajan ylityskin halpenee kun ei tarvitse enää kallista seutulippua vaan riittää BC-vyöhykkeen lippu ja AB-kausilipulla matkustava voi ostaa edullisen vyöhykelisän.


Ennen elokuun 2015 linjastouudistusta Ala-Tikkurilasta Tikkurilan suuntaan tehtiin muistaakseni noin 10 joukkoliikennematkaa arkipäivässä.

----------

